# Cystic Hygroma (large [email protected] weeks)--not a good scan--Updated :)



## gigglebox

Hi ladies; as always, I hope you all are doing well!

I had my scan today...by LMP I'm 11+6. Not good...I got diagnosed (well, Bun did) with cystic hygroma. I know very little about it; have a genetic test (CVS) and a meeting with a counselor tomorrow...in the meantime I'm trying to find out, have any of you had any experience with this diagnosis?

The doctor who reviewed my scan made things look very bleak :cry: needless to say I'm very upset. He essentially wrote it down on a sticky note, told me to look it up, said he was very sorry and left the room.

I didn't even ask for my measurement as I think i'm emotionally trying to detach from Bun to face the hardest decision I am afraid I'll have to make...heartbeat was 173...I didn't even ask for the disc of images as I just wanted to get out of the office.

Any info, good or bad, would be appreciated.

Thank you all!


----------



## amore

sorry hun I have never heard of it but did not want to r&r. I hope everything will turn out ok. Big hugs xx


----------



## d1kt8r

this might help im sorry about your news hun..
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001203/


----------



## gigglebox

thanks so much; I had seen that already but i'm trying to stay off of "googling" too much but would love personal experiences...hence coming to b&b :) everyone here is amazing!


----------



## wavescrash

Googled and found some scary info but I did find some good personal stories.

"hi ladies i really hope that this helps. i was told my baby had a cystic hygroma and it measured 5ml at my 11 week scan then at my 16 week scan the fluid had decreased to 4.1ml but at my 22 week scan i was told the fluid increased to 7ml. at all of these scans i was offered a termination but we refused point blank ase wanted our baby no matter what how he looked or even what could be wrong with him, i was offered all the tests going but again me and my partner refused all of them we were prepared for anything that was thrown at us. we had regular growth scans every 4 weeks and i felt alot of hope as my partners dad past away and my partners nieces went to see a spiritualist and peters dad came through and sed that every thing was going to be ok and the name we picked was just perfect so from then on it didnt bother us until the night b4 i gave birth my mum told me my sister had sed 'what if he does come out with downs' then it got me thinking and a little upset, then i gave birth on january 27th 2011 @ 4.33pm and he was perfect in everyway possible. so ladies dont give up hope if the fluid measures 6-7ml or less take a chance i did and it worked my way. if its more have tests done but they may come back normal. but in some cases they dont as u have read on here already."


----------



## wavescrash

More... the last one being my favorite.


"My son was diagnosed with cystic hygroma at 10 1/2 weeks gestation when the doctor couldn't find his heartbeat and sent me for an ultrasound. We were devastated and went for genetic counseling and scheduled an ultrasound at 15 & 18 wks. The doctors couldn't explain why this had occured only if the baby was a girl there would be a 1% chance of survival. We were very excited and hopeful to discover @ 15wks it was a boy! However by 15 wks. gestation the hygroma had moved to the sides of his neck (I'm sorry I don't remember the sizes). We didn't know what this meant but at the 18 wk. ultrasound the hygromas were gone. We never had genetic testing done & still haven't. (We didn't want to risk the baby's health with an amniocentesis because regardless we were going to follow the pregnancy through to the end). I am writing this to try and give some mothers hope. My son is now a healthy and normal 6 year old boy. This can be a very devastating diagnosis without always having an answer for why it happens, but there is and can be hope."

"I have a happy ending too! Our son was diagnosed with a CH (4.3mm down his neck and spine)at our 12 week scan. From what we were told we thought it was a definite he would either have a chromosome disorder or a heart defect, we were devastated. We opted for the CVS which came back totally clear. We then had cardiac scans at 16 weeks (we were told the CH had gone then) 28 weeks and 34 weeks. Everything was fine. I had an elective section but that was nothing to do with the CH. We now have the sweetest 9 month old baby boy, with absolutely nothing wrong with him!"

"My son was diagnosed with a cystic hygroma at 13 weeks....what this article doesn't say is that in 50% of the cases, the hygroma will spontaneously resolve by 18-20 weeks, with no lingering side effects. There are more being detected now because of the frequency of the early ultrasound. My son was in the lucky 50%--at our 20 week ultrasound, his hygroma had completely resolved (and his was large, at 3.5 mm, from the base of his head down to his tailbone). His heart was completely without defects. He was born perfect...no problems whatsoever. And I don't have to worry about any chromosomal defects that have yet to show up as we did the kerotyping and he was also fine (via transabdominal CVS--my placenta had moved and they couldn't do it transvaginally). Believe me...I am grateful. Every time I see those words, 'cystic hygroma' I want to cry...it was terribly scarey but, if you are reading this, please know that some of us come out on the other end, completely intact and fully functioning...with a normal neck."


----------



## gigglebox

Thank you very much. It was so weird, Bun was measuring well as far as we could tell (didn't get an official measure but saw at least 11 weeks on the screen), and his/her heart beat was perfectly at a rhythm of 173bmp...no skips or anything...the fetus just seemed so...normal! healthy and strong even! moving and grooving...and to think our little bun is messed up in some way is just so devastating, especially when it looked so normal.

*sigh* I hate waiting. This makes the 2ww feel like a piece of cake...I just hope I don't have to go through THAT again any time soon! what a week.


----------



## sjwebb

I had a friend who was not so lucky. The dr told her that the skin on the back of the neck would decrease though, which is good! She had to have an amnio done to test for chromosomal problems and her water ended up breaking the next morning at 15 weeks. I so HOPE AND PRAY this will not be the case for you, whatever you do, please do not terminate the pregnancy, drs are wrong all the time. If your body decides that baby can't make it then let your body decide, not these drs.


----------



## steph.

There was a lady on here a couple of months ago who was diagnosed with the same thing. I think she posted a thread about it in the gestational complications forum. 
All the stories above are very reassuring so dont give up on your baby! I am so sorry you are going through this at the moment, the not knowing must be terrible:nope: My thoughts are with you :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

I can't believe the Dr made it sound so horrible... from what I am reading the prognosis can be very good if they can remove the cyst... I don't understand why he would have given up before you could really know for sure what is going on? You have a lot of time for that bean to cook and grow and you could be one of the lucky ones, even if you aren't, it doesn't seem like its debilitating at all, I would say don't give up and I will be praying for you!


----------



## gigglebox

thank you so much everyone :hugs: testing for chromosomal defects this morning; should have results by Friday. hopefully I am one of the lucky ones and everything resolves fine...if not, we have some very big decisions to make.

You all are amazing and I would be so much worse off without this forum. Thank you all.


----------



## keepontrying

I manage a children nursery and have experience of a child coming into our care with this condition - he was completely able bodied, on target and ahead in some areas developmentally. He was under 1 when he started nursery- the lump on his neck was noticeable and his head tilted slightly... the time came for the op to remove and all that was left was a very small scar. 

I dont think this is a damning as the dr implied..... xxx keep your chin up and good luck hun xxx


----------



## gigglebox

thank you everyone--I wish i had a positive update but I don't. Sadly the fluid is not just on baby's neck, it's around the entire body. I don't think i'll be one of the lucky ones, but we will see. The doctor gave me about a 15% chance of this turning into a normal and healthy pregnancy, but that was before he discovered the fluid covering the whole body.

keepontrying--thank you so much for the personal story.

I'll keep this thread updated in case it will help anyone.


----------



## gigglebox

thank you everyone--I wish i had a positive update but I don't. Sadly the fluid is not just on baby's neck, it's around the entire body. I don't think i'll be one of the lucky ones, but we will see. The doctor gave me about a 15% chance of this turning into a normal and healthy pregnancy, but that was before he discovered the fluid covering the whole body.

keepontrying--thank you so much for the personal story.

I'll keep this thread updated in case it will help anyone.


----------



## KendraNoell

I will keep praying that that's not the case for you.. I don't understand how fluid all around the body is the same thing though :(


----------



## wavescrash

Oh wow, I'm sorry to hear that :( I hope that somehow he's wrong or things take a turn for the better. What do you plan on doing?


----------



## gigglebox

wavescrashove said:


> Oh wow, I'm sorry to hear that :( I hope that somehow he's wrong or things take a turn for the better. What do you plan on doing?

Not sure yet, it really depends on the diagnosis.


----------



## wavescrash

Well I'll say some prayers for you and your little one. I hope it all works out for the best.


----------



## jennijunni

I am so sorry!!! Lots of hugs, and prayers!!! I will continue to pray for your sweet baby! Please take care mama!


----------



## gigglebox

thanks so much everyone; your support, thoughts, and prayers are greatly appreciated.

I am still waiting for the results, but in the meantime my husband and I have kind of resigned to the fact that the worse case scenario is also the most likely (that being a chromosomal abnormality, in which case the pregnancy will either have to be ended or will end on it's own--otherwise a severe disability is eminent). I am heart broken but OK, considering.

I had started to be somewhat OK with talking about it, too (not giving details, but letting some close coworkers know things weren't going well), and I managed to only cry a little bit today at work, and then pull myself together quickly...

...Until I got home from work. I just had one of the most surreal experience of my life. 

When I got to my street, a young boy (about 8 or 9, blond hair, red shirt, and carrying a red plastic toy light saber) jumped into the road and started chasing my car up the street. He ran after my car and when I pulled into my driveway and parked, he was approaching my yard.

I stepped out of the car and closed the door. "HI!" He said, so I said hello back. The first thing he asks me: "Do you have any kids?" and it took all my strength not to cry. I said no. He asked, "Are you going to have any kids?" By this point, I realize that this boy seems to have some sort of mental difficulty. I am just so taken aback and baffled by his questions. I told him that hopefully I will have kids someday. He stood at the end of my driveway and started rambling about if I was to have kids...I couldn't understand a lot of what he was saying; all I did hear was his advice to let my kids talk to people. He also told me he likes to talk to people to let them know about him. He seemed to be completely aware that he was a child with special needs. He started walking away, said something else I couldn't understand and then said "Bye!" --I could hear his parents whistling for him down the street. I told him it was nice to talk to him, and to take care.

I went inside my house and just bawled. I am still crying about an hour later. That was just so intense...the whole situation; the fact that the kid was special needs (as they suspect my fetus would be should it even be able to survive--though much worse, i'm sure), how blunt and relevant his questions were...

Just so surreal. Surreal and amazing at the same time. It is painful but it also feels really good to cry.

I just want this nightmare to be over.


----------



## TwilightAgain

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bebehope

I will pray every day for you!! Im sorry that I cant do more!
Im sending all my positive thoughts!!
I wish I could give you a big big hug!!!!!!!!

Dont give up hope...Let's wait for the other tests!!
:hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

OMGosh sweetie, what a touching story, I am so sorry for what you're going through!

I think that situation was more than coincidence, though... I believe that some things happen for a reason, and I think that little boy came into your life this way to offer comfort or peace or something...


----------



## gigglebox

Kendra--I tend to agree. I have had a similar experience like this before (it was health problems with my dog) where a man came into my life only for a brief moment who offered so much comfort. Things like this really make me believe in fate, you know?

On top of everything I have contracted lyme disease (nothing to do with effecting the pregnancy though--just another hurdle in my life right now). This morning is my appointment with the lyme doctor, and I should have test results back this afternoon. I still intend to keep this updated as sharing my story has really helped me through it. Again, I have to say that everyone on here has been so great--I also GREATLY appreciate you all for not judging me on my thoughts toward ending the pregnancy if it's as bad as they think. It just wont be fair to me, my husband, or the child.

Ugh...this is going to be one of the longest days of my life!!!

:hugs:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Did dr say your baby has hydrops Hun? Or just the Cystic hygroma?


----------



## crazylilth1ng

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Did dr say your baby has hydrops Hun? Or just the Cystic hygroma?

In one of her posts she said the fluid had spread over the body too which I guess means hydrops :(

to the op... I'm sorry you are going through this awful time.


----------



## gigglebox

The saga continues...

We were so sure it was horrible chromosomal abnormality. I finally got the call and that's not what it is...I was kind of hoping it was that just so my decision could be more easily made knowing I was doing what was best for everyone involved. But now things are so up in the air. In a way this makes things so much harder...our given percentage for a healthy pregnancy is still only 30%, according to the genetic counselor that called me with the results. The baby could still have a major abnormality like a heart condition, but it could also mean we won't be able to find out about something like that until further into the 2nd trimester...and if it's a very bad prognosis, then I will have to actually labor to end the pregnancy.

I have an appointment with a high risk doctor tomorrow where hopefully I can get some more answers.

Grrr...:hugs: to everyone, I so appreciate your well wishes, thoughts and prayers!


----------



## linadee25

So sorry to read your story hon.
A member of my family had a pregnancy about 13 years ago and she also found out that the baby had a cystic hygroma.
She made the heart breaking decision to end the pregnancy as the prognosis was not good.
Sorry this account is not such a positive one. However, she then went on to have 4 wonderful and healthy children. I dont know if this will be much comfort to you, but my thoughts and prayers are with you, your family and your little one x


----------



## fizzypop

Gigglebox, your story is heartbreaking and I wish it wasn't happening. I have been following this thread in the hope of good news. You will be in my prayers tonight.

I am absolutely certain that the little boy you talked to was an angel. Please, please read "angel babies" by theresa cheung. It may not be your thing but I do believe that little boy came to offer you comfort or support, or something.

In any case, may God give you strength and peace.

Xxxxx


----------



## gigglebox

Update...

Saw the high risk doctor today; he seems certain the baby has a heart defect. He described the blood pumping through the heart as more of a "sloshing" than a pumping; evidently the heart assists in properly regulating fluid in the body, and since the heart isn't opertaing correctly, this is why we are seeing the build up of fluid around the baby's body. 

On the plus side, he said things could go either way. It is more likely that it will be a bad outcome, but there is the possibility that things will correct themselves. He suggested I come back in about 2 weeks to see how things are progressing. If they look the same or worse, it is likely the baby will not survive, or will have a major heart condition. It is also possible that I may miscarry before the next appointment (the 28th). 

The positive outcome is the the heart condition goes on to correct itself; in the case, it should also correct the hygroma (or we should at least see it shrinking on the next ultrasound). I am hoping beyond hope this is what happens.

In either case I am not ready to give up on the pregnancy without knowing for sure that ending it would be the humane thing to do for Bun. I have to know that it won't get better, which is why I opted to wait and see how things progress.

Please, please if you believe in this sort of thing, pray for my Bun in the oven to get stronger and healthier.


----------



## kdutra

O my goodness honey i just read the whole thread and my heart aches for you!!! I will def. pray for you and your hubby and your bun!!


----------



## Skadi

I will pray for you, I can't imagine being in your position. I truly hope the little ones heart condition corrects itself!


----------



## VeryHopeful

You and your bun are in my prayers. xxx :hugs:


----------



## Mommy2be20

Oh wow... I'm SO terribly sorry you're going through this hun, my heart breaks for you :hugs: I will keep you and your Bun in my thoughts, I hope your results are so much better next scan :hugs: :hugs: bless you for being SO strong! xx


----------



## KendraNoell

Oh sweetie, I am so sad for you but so glad that this turned into a reason to hope instead of just a depressing situation...miracles happen every day and I know yours is one of them!


----------



## linadee25

Gigglebox..... how are you doing? x


----------



## zennie

Will definitely keep you & your baby in my thoughts & prayers.
:hug:


----------



## _jellybean_

I'm so sad that you are going through this. I will pray for you, your OH, and your little bun. Please keep us updated.


----------



## gigglebox

Thank you everyone, it warms my heart that you all are checking in on me :hugs:

I am doing okay. Trying to keep distracted but there isn't too much time that passes between thoughts about my bun. I am just trying to remain hopeful and pray that he or she will show signs of improvement at the next scan.

So many people are praying for me and I hope combined it is enough!

It has been hard letting my husband's family know. We told his dad last night and he didn't really know what to say. My hubby's mom was trying to kind of joke about it, but she doesn't know the severity of the situation.

Hope. Pray. Wait. that's all we can do! Thank you again everyone. I will keep updating this thread as updates occur.


----------



## gigglebox

Just wanted to update, as this has kind of become my personal CH journal for now!

I inadvertantly found out the gender of the baby. I had my genetic counselor send me the gender to my e-mail, and I was going to put it in my saved bin until I was ready to open it. What I didn't realize is the e-mail in my gmail account also displayed the first line of the message, which was the only line she wrote, lol!

It is deeply personal to me that I keep this secret to myself and not let anyone know. You lovely ladies and my husband are the only ones who know I was going to find out; my husband doesn't want to know the gender in case things don't work out.

I have found it to be the best thing I could have done. I was going to hold off because I was afraid it would make the situation so much worse...however it has had the opposite effect. I have found a moment of joy in this chaos.

On a another brighter note, I had another sign. I pulled up to my house after work on Friday (not sure why I didn't mention this until now)...there was one page of a newspaper in my yard. I got out of my car and said to myself "Ok, I am going to find meaning in this. This is my sign." I am not a very religious person, but I do have some faith and hope...I guess that's what drove me to assume this was a sign. So I approached the paper, and there was just one story on that page. The headline read, "After health concerns as a child in Cuba, Lyva thrives." It was the continuation of an article from another page, hence the odd wording...but still, how weird is that? I was just so taken aback at how relatable it was to my situation. I tore the headline from the paper and it's in my pocket now.


----------



## bumpbear

I was sixteen when my mum had my youngest sister. I remember my mum coming back from her 12 week scan, crying her eyes out because the doctors had found what they thought to be the same condition you mention during her routine appointment. My dad had not been with her at the appointment. My mum at this stage was classed an 'older mother' and so the doctors feared the worst. They offered an amnio or ending the pregnancy. My parents discussed the matter, and as they are quite religious, they decided to ignore medical recommendations and just press ahead with the pregnancy. My dad's first reaction when my mum told him the news was 'we will just deal with whatever God gives us - this child is a blessing'. My mum was relieved that he felt that way because it had been her gut instinct too. They would not even consider amnio because of the risk of miscarriage (i think the risk was 1 in 10 in those days and it was too great a risk for them to consider taking). I remember being unsure at the time whether this was the wisest move, but my parents were resolute and stuck to their instinct. They told the doctors that they did not want any further testing done. The doctors were very sceptical of my parent's choice. 

My mum went in a few weeks later (i forget how long, perhaps a fortnight) for further scanning, and the mass had disappeared. The doctors were cautiously optimistic, but we all worried for the remainder of the pregnancy, preparing ourselves for the worst. In the end my little sister was born perfectly healthy. Apparently, the first words out of my mum's mouth when she delivered her was 'can you check that she is healthy'. It was something that had understandably stressed her for the entire pregnancy. Our little blessing is now a bright teenager, doing well with her GCSEs. The best thing that could ever have happened to our family. We love her to bits and she is the glue that keeps us together. I look back and feel bad that I doubted my parents resolve to press ahead without further testing, but still couldn't say for sure whether I would have made the same decision if I were in the same shoes. 

Anyway, I hope this gives you a ray of hope. I wish you the best - I know how stressed you must be having witnessed my parents go through the same dilemma all those years ago. Lots of love. xx


----------



## Mon_n_john

That is a beautiful sign Gigglebox! I believe your baby is going to be just fine.


----------



## KendraNoell

You keep getting these signs- the gender info, the little boy, and now the paper... there HAS to be a reason for all of this... hang in there, sweetie!


----------



## gigglebox

Thank you everyone :hugs: I truly hope you are all correct and this baby will be a true miracle baby!

Bumpbear--thank you SO much for the story. It's things like that which keep my spirit high.


----------



## bumpbear

Its definitely a story which ends well. I know its hard, but dont give up hope when there is still some left to be had. I really do pray this works out positively for you. x


----------



## sunbaby777

My last baby had a cystic hygroma. The cystic hygroma itself is not life threatening, but it is associated with some serious chromosomal disorders including Turner Syndrome, Down Syndrome, and a few others. Turner's is usually the case as it was with mine. I hate to share bad news, but if it IS Turner's, Edward's, or Patau's, the baby does not have a very good chance of survival. If it's Down's, the baby has a much better chance. It IS possible that the baby does NOT have a chromosomal disorder. It's rare, but it does happen. If so, it can be treated, but it can be a life long battle. It's not a tumor that can just be removed. It is a lymphatic disorder. When this happened to us (last year), I searched high and low for information and support. There isn't much out there. I created a support group on Facebook titled Cystic Hygroma. Please check it out. There is a ton of resources on there. Also - check out BeNotAfraid.net for support and success stories. They gave me hope when I needed it most. Even though we ultimately lost our baby girl, I am happy that we continued the pregnancy. I don't regret that decision at all. The ladies on the BeNotAfraid site got me through some really tough times.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Luckily Gigglebox's CVS came back normal so the baby doesn't have any chromosomal abnormaility.


----------



## sunbaby777

Excellent news!!! Like I said before, the cystic hygroma itself is not that big of a deal. Now that you know the CVS came back with no chromosomal issues, you can focus on the different treatments for the CH. There are various methods, the most common being the use of some type of sclerosing agent. There are lots of success stories using OK-432. It is not FDA approved in the US, but you can get access to it through participating in a research program. There are other methods too. Check out this page and feel free to ask questions. There are tons of moms who have gone through it and can give you information. There are some videos and photos too.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/topic.php?uid=119196188124310&topic=90

Lastly, the hygroma may go away before the baby is born. It's been known to happen. Basically, the baby's lymphatic system was delayed in these cases, and they finally develop before birth. 

Important! When researching for info. on the internet, try using the term "lymphatic malformation" rather than cystic hygroma, and you might find more information. LM is the current term whereas CH is the old term.


----------



## gigglebox

thanks for the link sunbaby :hugs:

Just to clarify, the baby tested negative for chromosomal defects (though this was the FISH results; my genetic counselor assures me that it is unlikely the final result will find anything different but I will get those late this week.

Also, someone previously asked about hydrops--the baby has NOT been diagnosed with hydrops.

Hope everyone is doing well! one day at a time...

And by the way, congratulations to all the new moms-to-be! I just noticed how many of you are new in the first trimester! Good job ;)


----------



## sunbaby777

No hydrops is a wonderful sign!


----------



## gigglebox

I hope you are correct! Hopefully the hygroma will shrink and all will be well. In the meantime that facebook link was broken...


----------



## sunbaby777

Sorry about the FB link. Try this:

https://www.facebook.com/cystic.hygroma

When you go to the page, click on Discussions and then select the topic about doctors, treatments, and research studies. (There are other good topics too.)

If the CH doesn't go away before birth, look into the EXIT procedure of delivery. It can be life saving if the baby's airway is blocked by the hygroma. Here is a link with some info.:

https://www.childrensmemorial.org/depts/fetalhealth/fetal-exit-proceedure.aspx

I'm hoping it will go away on its own!


----------



## gigglebox

Update: I just got my full results back from the CVS and all is well and normal!!! no choromsomal defects for my bun! yay!

Next hurdle will be the u/s on wednesday (week from today)...please, PLEASE show that NT shrinking!!!


----------



## Akinesia

I just read your whole thread... what a stressful situation to have to go through. That story about the little boy who chased your car really does sound like an angel trying to tell you everything will be ok :) I'm so happy for you to hear the full results were good news! I have my ultrasound next week too. This will be my very first. Fingers crossed for the both of us that we both get to see a happy healthy bun in the oven!


----------



## gigglebox

Akinesia said:


> I just read your whole thread... what a stressful situation to have to go through. That story about the little boy who chased your car really does sound like an angel trying to tell you everything will be ok :) I'm so happy for you to hear the full results were good news! I have my ultrasound next week too. This will be my very first. Fingers crossed for the both of us that we both get to see a happy healthy bun in the oven!

Congratulations on your first pregnancy! Welcome to the happiest and most stressful 9 months of your life, lol! Hope your scan goes great (as I'm sure it will :hugs:)


----------



## bumpbear

gigglebox said:


> Update: I just got my full results back from the CVS and all is well and normal!!! no choromsomal defects for my bun! yay!
> 
> Next hurdle will be the u/s on wednesday (week from today)...please, PLEASE show that NT shrinking!!!

best news I have heard all day and hopefully a good sign for things to come. I have everything crossed for your little family. x


----------



## linadee25

Great news  have been thinking of you. x


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks everyone!!! I also just found a study on a .gov site regarding increased NT with normal chromosomes, and it sounds positive, provided I make it past the 20 week ultrasound :D here's what the conclusion was: "CONCLUSION:

After exclusion of chromosomal anomalies, one out of five fetuses with increased NT has an adverse pregnancy outcome. The chance of an uneventful pregnancy outcome depends on the initial degree of increase in NT. However, if the detailed ultrasound examination at around 20 weeks is normal, a favorable outcome can be expected with confidence, irrespective of initially increased NT."

The full study is here: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17559183

The study does mention the increase of adverse outcome is more with the increased size of the NT, but it doesn't specify what is "large" or "small". I'm OK with that though; still gives me help! Also they include women who have terminated their pregnancy as an "adverse outcome" so they are included in that category...

Now I am kind of saddened by the amount of women who may have ended their pregnancy when it could have been OK :(


----------



## Mommy2be20

gigglebox said:


> Update: I just got my full results back from the CVS and all is well and normal!!! no choromsomal defects for my bun! yay!
> 
> Next hurdle will be the u/s on wednesday (week from today)...please, PLEASE show that NT shrinking!!!

Fantastic news hun :flower: Here's to the next week flying by and seeing some progress!!! x


----------



## KendraNoell

Oh sweetie I am so hopeful that this is going to work out fine for everyone! I am also saddened that if the CVS comes back normal that 4/5 pregnancies go on to be normal why they would tell people like they told you that you should end it! What if you had already put a D and C in motion and then you got the CVS results back like you did and realized there was nothing wrong chromosomally? Holy crap, I really think this is an answer from some higher power for you- maybe after all this you could help other women with a similar problem.


----------



## sunbaby777

Great news!!! -And I agree about being saddened by the women who terminated. A cystic hygroma without chromosomal abnormalities is NO reason to terminate. The odds of a healthy baby are excellent - even if the CH doesn't go away before birth.


----------



## gigglebox

I know, that thought about the "what ifs" with women who decided to terminate is really bothering me. If this turns out well I am going to try and be an advocate for anti-termination for the poor women in my situation. 

I'm thinking they gave me a bleak prognosis due to the size of the NT...regardless, I am so happy my MFM doctor encouraged me to wait and see how things progress. It has given me a ton of time to think about it and be able to make the right decision for me.

And you ladies have all been wonderful!


----------



## sunbaby777

That's what happened to me. The ladies w/ BeNotAfraid.net gave me the hope that I needed. Otherwise, I would have been more likely to terminate. The doctors are encouraging women to do so, and we have such blind faith in them - at least initially. Since then, I can't even count the number of times I've told women that I DON"T regret my decision to keep the baby - even knowing that she had less than a 2% chance (w/ Turner's). I treasure my memories of that pregnancy, and I was fortunate in that I was able to see her and hold her. I wouldn't change that for anything - even though it was obviously tough.


----------



## no drama mama

I've been keeping up with this and thinking about you. Hope everything turns out well for you and baby!


----------



## gigglebox

no drama momma--thank you; btw I LOVE your photo; calla lillies are gorgeous!

Now I am kind of resentful towards the doctor at my initial scan. he shouldn't have had so much conviction in my "diagnosis"--that of the turners and slim chance of survival. I left the office so angry and distraught that I didn't get my disk of photos of Bun. I was too afraid to look at them again, thinking at that point that it would be the very last time I could look at photos like that....GRRR. damn doctor! I asked him if there was any chance of the situation resolving; he said "Well I don't want to give you false hope...sorry." Even if he's right and shit hits the fan, that is a terrible thing to say to a patient!


----------



## no drama mama

Thank you! I carried white ones at my wedding :)

And I get so angry every time I hear about an insensitive doctor. They really should all have to take continuing education credits in bedside manner every year.


----------



## keepontrying

I have read the whole of this thread in amazement! The signs you were given were telling you this is going to go well,that I am sure of!

You have been brave and receptive to things other than the doc's advice, your child was given to you for a reason, thanks for updating us all and staying focused.

Well done and bug hugs xxxxx


----------



## sunbaby777

Just keep reading the success stories online. There are plenty of them, and the fact that there is no chromosomal problem is awesome. You have plenty of reason to be hopeful.


----------



## jennijunni

Thinking of you!!! I hope you get good news on Wednesday!! I will be keeping and your baby in my prayers and thoughts! Hugs!


----------



## gigglebox

Good morning ladies! today's update: Hubby finally approached me and asked what sex the baby is! It was such a nice moment...and for the record, his guess was wrong! lol; he was very surprised and also happy. I was glad he asked because if things don't go well, at least we had a moment to share some joy with each other now...because later on it could be news that would disappoint, if that make sense...?

Anyway, I'll let all you curious ladies know after wednesday's scan :winkwink:

Or, heck, if all looks OK maybe I'll post the sonogram and let you all have a guess! I am really hoping everything is OK; i'd love to have some updated photos of Bun...

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE!!! I can't begin to express how happy I am that the week is near completion!


----------



## Mon_n_john

I'll take my guess now: it's a boy. = )


----------



## no drama mama

That's what I think too :)


----------



## Mon_n_john

I think it's mostly because I had so many scares with my son's scans too and he is perfectly fine. I think boys like to worry us for no reason lol!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Awww !! way to keep us in even more suspense :D Wonderful news that hubby asked the sex though, glad he's happy about it and you two got to have a special moment :flower: xx


----------



## gigglebox

Mommy2be20 said:


> Awww !! way to keep us in even more suspense :D Wonderful news that hubby asked the sex though, glad he's happy about it and you two got to have a special moment :flower: xx

You all are so sweet :hugs: haha, you're right though, I suppose with all the health stuff there's enough suspense going around already! But...still not enough to have me let anyone know the sex yet :winkwink: I let my coworker (aka my "work wife") know that I knew, now she's DYING to have me tell her :haha: The funny thing is everyone in my "real" life thinks it's a girl and everyone on here is thinking boy...


----------



## gigglebox

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well and your little growing bouncy beans are thriving :) Not much to update, just had to vent somewhere that I am SUPER nervous about my appointment tomorrow. I am really regretting making it for an afternoon time slot...the anticipation through out the day is KILLER. It's 3:15 eastern standard time so I'll try to post when I get home from the appointment and let anyone who is following this thread know what's going on.


----------



## Joeyzgirl

Tomorrow is my birthday gigglebox and I am sending all my birthday wishes your way for you to use... praying for good news tomorrow and that the time between now and your scan goes super fast :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Sending you lots and lots of positive vibes for tomorrow!


----------



## gigglebox

Joeyzgirl said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday gigglebox and I am sending all my birthday wishes your way for you to use... praying for good news tomorrow and that the time between now and your scan goes super fast :hugs:

awwwww both of you are so nice; Joeyzgirl--you're getting me all misty eyed! Happy birthday to you!


----------



## stickylizard

Oooooh just updated myself on your thread - loads of luck for tomorrow's scan, I'll be stalking to see what happens! Good luck xxx


----------



## kdutra

GOod luck tomorrow. Did you say that you found out the gender already? We were given 80% chance that ours was al ittle boy. the sonographer said she is not supposed to tell us but because it was pretty obvious she did and we asked. So we are so very excited thinking that its a little boy!!! A little girl would be wonderful too! GOod luck im so glad things turned out Well!


----------



## Chester1

hi gigglebox. good luck i cant wait to hear your results... i do hope all is good. i am in new zealand and i went for the 12 week scan last monday. they found my babies neck measurement at 7mm. although the baby wasnt in good position always facing away and couldnt get a profile view at all. and there was another measurement of 3.6mm so not sure why the big range in measurements although i know 3.6 is still not good. so am off to the specialist tomorrow afternoon to have another more indepth scan. however my bloods came back 'normal' with no detection of downs. the blood dr rang me by mistake which i see as a sign as i was able to ask him if the bloods coming back normal is good. he mentioned a cystic hygroma and mentioned that also to my midwife and she advised me to terminate. i think the doctors reactions to this is surprising as there does seem to be a lack of knowledge and/or experience in the wider medical field. last monday the sonographer stopped the initial scan and said she wasnt going to 'bother' look for a nasal bone as 'there was no point'. a doctor told my midwife the symptoms of a neck that size was 'unsurvivable'. i find the medical profession very doom and gloom and was so upset and anxious for days without any contact from anyone. just sent away from the scan saying i bascially i was in a hopeless situation. after reading the good news on this and other sites i am hoping for a positive result tomorrow. this is my fifth pregnancy and have four beautiful children already with no problems.


----------



## sunbaby777

Chester1 said:


> hi gigglebox. good luck i cant wait to hear your results... i do hope all is good. i am in new zealand and i went for the 12 week scan last monday. they found my babies neck measurement at 7mm. although the baby wasnt in good position always facing away and couldnt get a profile view at all. and there was another measurement of 3.6mm so not sure why the big range in measurements although i know 3.6 is still not good. so am off to the specialist tomorrow afternoon to have another more indepth scan. however my bloods came back 'normal' with no detection of downs. the blood dr rang me by mistake which i see as a sign as i was able to ask him if the bloods coming back normal is good. he mentioned a cystic hygroma and mentioned that also to my midwife and she advised me to terminate. i think the doctors reactions to this is surprising as there does seem to be a lack of knowledge and/or experience in the wider medical field. last monday the sonographer stopped the initial scan and said she wasnt going to 'bother' look for a nasal bone as 'there was no point'. a doctor told my midwife the symptoms of a neck that size was 'unsurvivable'. i find the medical profession very doom and gloom and was so upset and anxious for days without any contact from anyone. just sent away from the scan saying i bascially i was in a hopeless situation. after reading the good news on this and other sites i am hoping for a positive result tomorrow. this is my fifth pregnancy and have four beautiful children already with no problems.

I can't believe the way you have been treated! That is unacceptable! At the very least, they should have sent you to a genetic counselor. There should be more testing with more conclusive results. Can you go to a different doctor? I just can't get over how insensitive they were!


----------



## KendraNoell

wow, doctors are so cruel! They get jaded by things they see every day and then think that the rest of us are as desensitized to it all.

gigglebox- i have a good feeling your scan will be great :)


----------



## Mommy2be20

Oh gigglebox, I can't believe it's finally almost here!!!!! Will be thinking of you ALL day long :hugs: I hope you come home with the BEST news possible .. and a little slip up of baby's gender :winkwink: Will be checking every chance I get xxx


----------



## gigglebox

Chester1 said:


> hi gigglebox. good luck i cant wait to hear your results... i do hope all is good. i am in new zealand and i went for the 12 week scan last monday. they found my babies neck measurement at 7mm. although the baby wasnt in good position always facing away and couldnt get a profile view at all. and there was another measurement of 3.6mm so not sure why the big range in measurements although i know 3.6 is still not good. so am off to the specialist tomorrow afternoon to have another more indepth scan. however my bloods came back 'normal' with no detection of downs. the blood dr rang me by mistake which i see as a sign as i was able to ask him if the bloods coming back normal is good. he mentioned a cystic hygroma and mentioned that also to my midwife and she advised me to terminate. i think the doctors reactions to this is surprising as there does seem to be a lack of knowledge and/or experience in the wider medical field. last monday the sonographer stopped the initial scan and said she wasnt going to 'bother' look for a nasal bone as 'there was no point'. a doctor told my midwife the symptoms of a neck that size was 'unsurvivable'. i find the medical profession very doom and gloom and was so upset and anxious for days without any contact from anyone. just sent away from the scan saying i bascially i was in a hopeless situation. after reading the good news on this and other sites i am hoping for a positive result tomorrow. this is my fifth pregnancy and have four beautiful children already with no problems.

this sort of thing makes me so full of anger. That is just a terrible reaction to have. I think you will find that the specialist doctor is much more compassionate to your situation. Evidently the increased NT doesn't happen that often and I don't think regular doctors see it frequently at all. Because of this I think they just jump to conclusions and give you the worst news possible. I am also saddened that the sonographer just stopped the exam. My dcotor had the same response to my bloods already taken; he didn't bother sending them in under the same "what's the point" thought process.

Here is a link to a ton of success stories with cystic hygromas, even several that measure much larger than the one your baby has: https://community.babycenter.com/po..._success_stories_for_all_those_that_need_hope

Good luck to you and try to stay positive. I know it's VERY hard...please read the stories on the above link, I hope they will help.

TO EVERYONE ELSE...thank you so much for the positive mojo :hugs: Only a short 4.5-ish hours now...


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thinking of you and hoping and praying for good new!


----------



## gigglebox

Thank you so much everyone for your thoughts and prayers! They seem to be working :thumbup: Thank God, my ultrasound went well. We aren't out of the woods yet but the fluid all around Bun is gone and is now completely localized behind the neck, instead of also being down the spine :happydance: The heart is also not totally fixed yet but the doctor said it's better than last time and he is pleased with the progress! :thumbup: I have another appointment in 2 weeks to see if things are continuing to improve.

As promised, below is Bun today :cloud9: feel free to gender guess and I'll post later who's right ;)
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks 002.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 100


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yay!!!! I am so so happy for you!!! I just knew it! I hate those damn tests! I hate that right off the bat they inform you that your world is ending only for them to not be right at all. Blah! Anyway! I just know things are going to continue to progress for you and bun! 

Oh, and I am guessing boy!


----------



## Mon_n_john

That is GREAT news! I am sticking with my original guess, it's a boy!


----------



## Mommy2be20

:happydance: :happydance: I'm SO pleased you came home with good news.. I swear if I wasn't stuffing my face with a caramel apple right now, I'd be crying with joy! Now we'll keep the prayers going for the next two weeks and hopefully MORE progress is made!! :D 
I'm also gonna go ahead and guess that's a little girlie :pink: xx


----------



## sunbaby777

That is such awesome news!!! So glad to hear it!


----------



## bumpbear

That's fantastic news Gigglebox. Looks like your little bean is a fighter. So pleased for you and praying for the best outcome. Sending good vibes your way (and guessing its a boy!). xx


----------



## KendraNoell

yayayayayayayayyayayaaaaaaayyyy! so happy for you! i just knew it was going to work out!!


----------



## Chester1

thank you to gigglebox for the link and yes i think you are right the general doctors etc dont have the experience. and yes i need the positive stuff right now. specialist has said the hygroma has increased to 11mm now from 7mm measured last week which isnt a good sign apparently. it now goes down the back of the spine. i am still hoping it resolves. they have given me a lot of scenarios of what it could be and a 15% chance it will be normal baby so 15% is better than 5%!!. i have had a cvs done today and get results monday to detect if its a syndrome of some sort. thank goodness for this forum as a lot of my friends etc dont really understand although they are sympathetic - for instance they dont know what a CVS is as i think its relatively new here. thanks again for such kind words


----------



## gigglebox

Mommy2Be--I don't blame you, no one can be sad while eating a caramel apple!!!

Thank you everyone for everything; I swear if I didn't have access to baby and bump i would be so much worse off!

Chester--just so you know, our measurement had gone from 5.7 to 7mm over the course of a couple days during my 12th week. The Chromosomal hump is the biggest one to get over. I sincerely hope your situation turns around :hugs: How was the geneticist to you as far as bedside manner goes? Was it a better situation that the initial doctor?


----------



## no drama mama

Oh gigglebox - that's WONDERFUL! I still say boy :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

I wanna know what bun is!!!:brat:


----------



## gigglebox

BrandysBabies said:


> I wanna know what bun is!!!:brat:

LOL you make me giggle ;) I will post later if you all still care to know :thumbup: I've slipped to a couple coworkers today but only 1 caught on...


----------



## Mommy2be20

gigglebox said:


> LOL you make me giggle ;) I will post later if you all still care to know :thumbup: I've slipped to a couple coworkers today but only 1 caught on...

Dying over here!!! :rofl: There's something so exciting about finding out what team someone is on! xxx


----------



## Mon_n_john

Come on, you know you want to tell us... LOL


----------



## gigglebox

Mon&Jon--I had to look up "NK cells" because it sounded like a bad ass diagnosis! lol--what exactly does that cause?

I'll post the sex when I get home (in about an hour or so)


----------



## gigglebox

Ohhhh kayyy...sick of keeping this to myself.

Team...


































BLUE!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yay!! I knew it!! He looks just like a little man!


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL, I knew it! I knew it without looking at the scan.

As for the NK cells basically it means my immune system is hyperactive and it thinks any new celld are dangerous and kills them, including an embryo. So I need treatment to make my immune system settle down some. I get IVs and it seems to be working.


----------



## gigglebox

Mon_n_john said:


> LOL, I knew it! I knew it without looking at the scan.
> 
> As for the NK cells basically it means my immune system is hyperactive and it thinks any new celld are dangerous and kills them, including an embryo. So I need treatment to make my immune system settle down some. I get IVs and it seems to be working.

wow, that's intense. I'm so happy for you that things are working out so far! Is it safe to assume that the further you get in your pregnancy, the lower risk you become? Are you currently being treated as a high risk patient?


----------



## sunbaby777

gigglebox said:


> Ohhhh kayyy...sick of keeping this to myself.
> 
> Team...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLUE!

Congratulations on the gender news! How exciting! Now you can go shopping! :happydance:


----------



## Mon_n_john

gigglebox said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> LOL, I knew it! I knew it without looking at the scan.
> 
> As for the NK cells basically it means my immune system is hyperactive and it thinks any new celld are dangerous and kills them, including an embryo. So I need treatment to make my immune system settle down some. I get IVs and it seems to be working.
> 
> wow, that's intense. I'm so happy for you that things are working out so far! Is it safe to assume that the further you get in your pregnancy, the lower risk you become? Are you currently being treated as a high risk patient?Click to expand...


Yeah, it's pretty crazy. But I have been told that the further I go in the lesser the risk. I probably won't need IVs past 20 weeks. And yes, I am high risk, I'll get scans every 2 weeks for now.


----------



## Chester1

yes, the specialist team were far more educated and had a brilliant bedside manner compared to my first experience. i do wait for the results of the CVS and hope like many others its great and can report good news like everyone else. thanks gigglebox for letting me know yours increased in size as i thought that was the difference between me and most of the others. mine is septated as well and the specialists said that is the worst kind. fingers crossed.....


----------



## jennijunni

I knew it!!! I am so happy for this update!! I am so happy that things are turning around!! Lots of hugs!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

yay team blue! so excited for you!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Poop, I was wrong! :haha: But team BLUE :blue: how exciting!!!!! HE is such a little fighter :D xx


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks everyone!

Chester--please keep me posted on how things go. If you want to continue updating outside of this thread let me know, I'd be happy to give you my personal e-mail to keep in touch.

To whoever said I can start shopping--I am going to hold off doing anything, even letting the families know, until the next scan in two weeks. I am just SO paranoid of prematurely celebrating.

And about being a little fighter...he sure is :D Daddy says "My son is going to be a strong boy." It nearly brings a tear to my eye when daddy refers to him as "my son" instead of just "the baby" now.

Good luck to everyone! I'll keep on here with updates but for the most part it's my time to move to the 2nd tri :D


----------



## KendraNoell

[email protected] "my son"...I am so so glad that he is coming around and you both are realizing the reality that your son will make it through this :)


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah, I think he had trouble before because I think he was still trying to protect himself in case something goes wrong, you know? My Mom is doing the same thing. She doesn't want to know the sex until after the next scan still.


----------



## no drama mama

I knew it!!


----------



## Joeyzgirl

So happy for you! Still praying the progress is ongoing and your beautiful baby boy is born without any complications!!!


----------



## Chester1

hi there, congratulations gigglebox on your baby boy news! how wonderful. i was just wondering if any of the cystic hygroma ladies had a nasal bone detected in the scans. i havent as yet and am not sure if thats a common thing or not. i know what it could mean. @gigglebox = would love to keep in contact - will update my CVS results tomorrow. am praying for an all clear....


----------



## linadee25

So glad everything is working out for you gigglebox. 

Congratulations again xxx


----------



## gigglebox

Thank you SO much everyone; it has meant the world to me.

Chester--When i had my CVS done, they did another scan. The doctor was talking to the nurse about the bone, but he never said anything out loud to me about it...he just said he was discussing it but it's too early to tell anything. On my 14 week scan you can clearly see a nasal bone...I think it doesn't mean much earlier. I know you're dying for answers but all you can do is take it day by day, wait for those results, and go from here. I am holding out so much hope for you and your little one!


----------



## Chester1

hi there gigglebox, i wish you all the very best it sounds like you are on a really good path now . i got my CVS results back and sadly its trisomy 18. i think this has been a really good forum to get hope and keep mums from going totally nuts with all the waiting. i will keep checking as i am interested to see how you go. take care xx


----------



## gigglebox

Chester, I am SO sorry. I was hoping beyond hope you would have some positive news. You have been so kind to be keeping up with me, and I would love to do the same for you. I am so sorry for the hard decision you have to make now; please know if you ever need to talk you can privately message me or post on this forum. My heart breaks for you, truly. I hope your healing process comes easy to you.


----------



## sunbaby777

Chester1 said:


> hi there gigglebox, i wish you all the very best it sounds like you are on a really good path now . i got my CVS results back and sadly its trisomy 18. i think this has been a really good forum to get hope and keep mums from going totally nuts with all the waiting. i will keep checking as i am interested to see how you go. take care xx

Chester1 - I am so sad and sorry to hear the news. You must be devastated. There really isn't anything I can say to make you feel better. I know this from experience as I lost my daughter to Turner Syndrome at 19 wks. Please just know that you are not alone, and you have a lot of support if/when you want it.


----------



## gigglebox

just updating...had my regular appointment with the OB today. Got to hear bun again; he was moving around (you could hear him moving and popping on the monitor) and his heartbeat is at 156. Is it normal to slow down a little bit? Last week it was 168 I believe...


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yes Gigglebox, it is totally normal for the heart rate to lower a bit in the 2nd trimester. It sounds like a perfect heartbeat. How did everything look? Any improvement?


----------



## gigglebox

I didn't get a scan, just the doppler. My next scan is wednesday (the 12th). I'm hoping for some good news as an early birthday gift :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy2be20

It is normal for the heart rate to go down in 2nd :) And at my last MW appt, baby's was 135.. when typically on my doppler I catch it at 150-156bpm (at least every other night before bed). I questioned my MW about the slower rate and she said their hearts act like ours and s/he might've been napping causing a resting rate.. whereas I might be catching him/her wide awake at night. She also said anything between 110-160bpm is considered "normal" in 2nd tri.. hope that helps :hugs: 
And hurry up next Wednesday!!!! x


----------



## gigglebox

If anyone cares to read, here's the lovely e-mail I just sent to the radiology facility that did my initial NT scan :D

"To whom it may concern,

I was seen at your facility on Monday, September 12, 2011 for a routine 12 week NT ultrasound. During the ultrasound, I presume the technician saw an abnormal finding on the screen and consequently called the doctor in to review it. I do not remember the name of the doctor, but I am hoping you have it in your records. This doctor made my experience that is supposed to be one of excitement and joy a living nightmare. Upon reviewing my ultrasound he gave me a very bleak diagnosis. He stated that the increased fluid seen was a "Cystic Hygroma" and likely meant the baby had a Chromosomal Abnormality. His statements following were bold and definite. He stated it was almost certainly Turner's Syndrome. Needless to say I was devastated. 

Perhaps in other circumstances he is a pleasant fellow, but that day he seemed very uncomfortable and eager to leave the room. After a brief discussion, he wrote down "Cystic Hygroma" on a post-it note, handed it to me, and told me to look it up online. He headed for the door to leave when I stopped him and asked if it was possible for this situation to resolve itself. He looked at the screen and said, "I don't want to give you any false hope. Sorry". He offered no comfort and did not waste any time leaving the room.

I understand that other patients of his might have had similar circumstances that resulted in a poor outcome, but the way he relayed the prognosis, with such sureness, was distressing. I feel that there was a more appropriate way to have handled my situation. He could have advised me that there was an abnormal finding on my ultrasound that COULD have been an indication of Chromosomal Abnormalities, however a definite diagnosis could not have been made with just that image. A suggestion to see a geneticist to do further testing would have also been more appropriate. If my appointment had been handled in this matter I would have still left the appointment upset, but at least I wouldn't have left with the mindset that I would likely miscarry or have to make the heartbreaking decision to abort my baby.

I wanted to let this doctor know that I am now just over 15 weeks. After appointments with my geneticist and maternal fetal doctor, my sonograms are showing that the Cystic Hygroma has resolved almost completely. My full CVS test came back normal with NO chromosomal abnormalities. 

It breaks my heart to think that other mothers-to-be have had to endure the news I received on September 12th without so much as a sliver of hope that things could be OK. Sitting on the sonographer's table almost fully undressed and crying to my husband, "I guess we'll have to abort it, right?" was one of the worst experiences I have had in my life. That moment will forever be pressed into my memory. I am hoping through this e-mail that someone will be spared this emotional torture in the future.

Please provide me with verification that someone has read this e-mail and it will be seen by the appropriate person(s)."


----------



## Mommy2be20

Aw hun, I teared over that :cry: If that doesn't get passed along and taken into consideration.. then those people are just plain COLD! Good for you for writing to them and I hope something good comes from it! It's extremely disheartening how doctors treat people these days .. I too had an ignorant doctor tell me at 5w that I was going to miscarry, dead set on it! Well %&*# these doctors, they have NO right to brush us and our little miracles off like that! :growlmad: I honestly wish I had had the courage that you do to have addressed the doctor whom saw me as well, seriously though, good for you! :hugs: x


----------



## LisK

Great letter!


----------



## gigglebox

Momm2be20--How can they assume at 5 weeks you'll miscarry?! That's crazy!


----------



## Mommy2be20

gigglebox said:


> Momm2be20--How can they assume at 5 weeks you'll miscarry?! That's crazy!

Oh, according to the doctor it was a blighted ovum because no fetal pole was seen (yes, 5 weeks we all know that you shouldn't expect to see one!) :growlmad: And again like your case, it was what he said, no chance of anything progressing, done deal! He had the audacity to diagnose before my hcg had even come back.. once my numbers were in, he changed his tone a tad, but still negative! I've read this happening to other ladies on here too.. goodness it angers me how doctors jump to conclusions and are so insensitive about it! Do they not realize we love our babies as soon as we know they're on board?! x


----------



## Mon_n_john

It's unbelieveable a doctor would completely discount a pregnancy and deem it unviable at only 5 weeks! He should have his license revoked. I'm sorry you had such a terrible experience.


----------



## gigglebox

I agree, what a prick. I encourage you to complain to his superiors about his bedside manner! that is unacceptable.


----------



## KendraNoell

gigglebox- I am amazed by your strength and how this has all turned out for you. I have complete faith in your pregnancy continuing perfectly and that you will become a mentor to other mothers facing chromosomal abnormalities in their pregnancies. You have been presented with a gift, however crazily it happened, and I think you will go far with this :)


----------



## Chester1

to gigglebox, well done for writing a letter. it needs to be done. i have been thinking the same as i was treated appallingly. we mums go to scans expecting to hear good news and see great things. proper bedside manners in cases where all is not perfect obviously need to be taught as sonographers obviously lack human empathy in the job they are in! my life was turned upside down in the 2 weeks of waiting for my level 2 scan and CVS. it really felt like 2 months and if i had had a better sonographer with empathy it may not have seemed so dire. although i am not one of the lucky ladies i am so pleased to continue to hear great news of others. thanks to yours and sunbabys kind words. yes its a devastating time for us and am just enjoying the time i have with her. we have called her Celeste - it means heavenly. from heaven you came and to heaven you will return. thanks again for responding to me and my 'ravings' but in New Zealand there isnt really any forums for mums to be in such situations. cystic hygromas or diagnosed syndromes are fairly rare apparently cos of the population. i love hearing the good news though, it makes me feel great inside!


----------



## KendraNoell

That is a beautiful name :)


----------



## gigglebox

Thank you for sharing Chester--I don't think you could have picked a more perfect name. I love it.


----------



## sunbaby777

Awh....I love the name. Very heartbreaking situation though. I wouldn't wish it on anyone.


----------



## sunbaby777

gigglebox said:


> If anyone cares to read, here's the lovely e-mail I just sent to the radiology facility that did my initial NT scan :D
> 
> "To whom it may concern,
> 
> I was seen at your facility on Monday, September 12, 2011 for a routine 12 week NT ultrasound. During the ultrasound, I presume the technician saw an abnormal finding on the screen and consequently called the doctor in to review it. I do not remember the name of the doctor, but I am hoping you have it in your records. This doctor made my experience that is supposed to be one of excitement and joy a living nightmare. Upon reviewing my ultrasound he gave me a very bleak diagnosis. He stated that the increased fluid seen was a "Cystic Hygroma" and likely meant the baby had a Chromosomal Abnormality. His statements following were bold and definite. He stated it was almost certainly Turner's Syndrome. Needless to say I was devastated.
> 
> Perhaps in other circumstances he is a pleasant fellow, but that day he seemed very uncomfortable and eager to leave the room. After a brief discussion, he wrote down "Cystic Hygroma" on a post-it note, handed it to me, and told me to look it up online. He headed for the door to leave when I stopped him and asked if it was possible for this situation to resolve itself. He looked at the screen and said, "I don't want to give you any false hope. Sorry". He offered no comfort and did not waste any time leaving the room.
> 
> I understand that other patients of his might have had similar circumstances that resulted in a poor outcome, but the way he relayed the prognosis, with such sureness, was distressing. I feel that there was a more appropriate way to have handled my situation. He could have advised me that there was an abnormal finding on my ultrasound that COULD have been an indication of Chromosomal Abnormalities, however a definite diagnosis could not have been made with just that image. A suggestion to see a geneticist to do further testing would have also been more appropriate. If my appointment had been handled in this matter I would have still left the appointment upset, but at least I wouldn't have left with the mindset that I would likely miscarry or have to make the heartbreaking decision to abort my baby.
> 
> I wanted to let this doctor know that I am now just over 15 weeks. After appointments with my geneticist and maternal fetal doctor, my sonograms are showing that the Cystic Hygroma has resolved almost completely. My full CVS test came back normal with NO chromosomal abnormalities.
> 
> It breaks my heart to think that other mothers-to-be have had to endure the news I received on September 12th without so much as a sliver of hope that things could be OK. Sitting on the sonographer's table almost fully undressed and crying to my husband, "I guess we'll have to abort it, right?" was one of the worst experiences I have had in my life. That moment will forever be pressed into my memory. I am hoping through this e-mail that someone will be spared this emotional torture in the future.
> 
> Please provide me with verification that someone has read this e-mail and it will be seen by the appropriate person(s)."

I'm so glad you wrote this. They SHOULD be held accountable for their actions. They just don't seem to realize the impact of their actions and words. Think about how many women terminated pregnancies because of similar situations - when it was possible that their babies didn't even have a serious problem! The lack of compassion is inexcusable!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Chester1 - big hugs coming your way hun :hugs: Celeste is a beautiful name, especially the meaning! x

gigglebox - Please let us know if/when you get a response, I'm very curious to hear if they have any hearts! And what's the countdown til next scan now?! :D x


----------



## Blizzard

Gigglebox I can't wait to see the response they send you! What *******s. X 

Haha that gets starred out, ah well the point stands :). X


----------



## gigglebox

I agree with the stars lol; on the plus side since I'm "high risk" now, I get to have all my scans with the maternal fetal doctor instead of the radiology place! so yay!

I sent that e-mail from my work (because I work in a medical-related business and thought I may have more power with that e-mail :blush:) so I'll see tomorrow if they have responded yet.

Countdown is 3 days until the next scan (wednesday) :happydance: Again I am nervous but not as much as with the last scan. I just can't wait until I start feeling him so I don't need these scans and dopplers to reassure me he's still kickin' in there!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Yay for only 3 more days!!! :D I had a feeling it was coming up! I started feeling movement last week (first baby, yes) and it's daily already :) It's coming hun! I described my first feeling as a little gentle poke .. some will say flutters or popping bubbles. Try and stay in tune with your body either when you start moving around in the morning or when settling into bed at night, seems easiest to notice them :winkwink: x


----------



## Mon_n_john

How exciting Gigglebox! I can't wait to hear all about your scan on Wednesday. I have a feeling it's going to be great!

Coincidentally my next scan is on Wednesday too. Can't wait to hear my little baby again.


----------



## gigglebox

Got my e-mail from the radiology place--the manager said she was gone off last week and will be following up with me today or tomorrow. I'll let you know what she says...

In the meantime, my high-risk office called right at noon (they close from 12-1 for lunch) to tell them to call them! So now i'm nervous again lol...does it ever end?

In other news my grandmother has failing kidneys. She has agreed to treatment but if it goes as far as dialysis she might not...it's hard to say.

:dohh: life! what can you do.


----------



## Blizzard

Good luck with the call, let us know what's up :). Everything will be fine! Xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh! Did you call them back? Now I am nervous too! Lol!


----------



## RBurnett

Just read your thread and i will be thinking of you. I hope it all works out for u hun xx


----------



## gigglebox

RBurnett said:


> Just read your thread and i will be thinking of you. I hope it all works out for u hun xx

welcome to the madness ;0)

the office just had a problem with my insurance :dohh: she said it was something they messed up on their end...and she apologized for making me nervous lol

anyone have any tips on relieving a 4 day long headache?


----------



## Blizzard

Paracetamol and sleep? Plenty of water. Xxx


----------



## gigglebox

drinking tons of water and took some tylonel...not doing the trick :( and now to top it off my back is getting really sore. OHHHH the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## Mon_n_john

I'm so sorry Gigglebox. I've had bad headaches for days now. 2 Tylenol a day and a biet of diet coke plus extra protein seems to be helping.


----------



## Chester1

good luck for your scan gigglebox, cant wait to hear how you go.... very nerve racking i know but i feel it will be all good. even good pregnancies are sometimes nerve racking without all the extra complications. i think being under high risk will be the best care for you and bubs!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Glad the doctor's office was just a misunderstanding, although I'm sure the wait was pretty intense :dohh: As for the headache, I suffered for a good week or two with headaches, specifically the 15th week as well! I found if I took two Tylenol and something with caffeine (hot chocolate), the Tylenol would work better :shrug: But I'm sure lots of water and resting your head as much as you can will help it subside some too! x


----------



## modo

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

hmmm i'll have to try that next time! fortunately, though my stomach has been a little unsettled, my headache has finally subsided. 

I woke up early this morning thinking today was Wednesday. I was really excited to see bun...then I realized it was only Tuesday! I can't wait for tomorrow; nervous though...SO glad I made an appointment in the morning so I don't have to wait for the day to go by!


----------



## no drama mama

gigglebox said:


> anyone have any tips on relieving a 4 day long headache?

Normally I would say booze but clearly that's not a good idea for any of us. lol!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Thinking of you :D cannot wait to hear your update hun :hugs: xx


----------



## gigglebox

update time!

Good news: fluid on the back of the neck is completely gone! the doctor said if he didn't know it was there he wouldn't even comment on it anymore. Also the doctor and the nurse kept commenting on how active Bun is.

Bad new: the heart is the same as last time; I guess this isn't necessarily bad news because it hasn't gotten worse, but I wish it had improved. Because of this my doctor is still a little concerned; next appointment is in 3.5 weeks with him and a geneticist that he likes. This makes me a little nervous as he said the point of seeing the geneticist was to "tie things together"...i don't really know what that means lol. he mentioned noonan's, which I was going to be tested for but decided against. I'm thinking maybe the heart thing could be a genetic defect? I don't really know...but I am nervous again :(

In the mean time...the doctor that did my original scan is out of the country but the manager of that radiology facility says she'll talk to him next week and get back to me then.


----------



## no drama mama

That's FANTASTIC that the fluid's gone! You've made it over a major hurdle... just breathe and think "baby steps" with this one. You're doing a great job, mama!


----------



## sunbaby777

That is such wonderful news!!! I know you are still worried about the possibility of Noonans, but you have made it through so many important hurdles. Try to focus on the positives. I'm hoping to continue to hear good news. Keep us posted!


----------



## gigglebox

Thank you so much to all :hugs: noonans scares me and a heart condition scares me...but one appointment at a time i guess. I am hoping, if it has to be something, it's only a minor heart problem that can be corrected.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Wow! So so pleased to hear that the fluid is completely gone, that's just fantastic :D Although you didn't come home saying he's magically cured of everything, you've got one less thing to face and that little man is truly a fighter :hugs: one step at a time and just try to enjoy the positives at the moment! xx


----------



## bumpbear

Yay LO managed to kick fluids ass! stay positive about the heart issues. I don't know much about noonans, but so glad you have come this far since your first terrible appointment and hope that you + bubba continue to jump over the hurdles. x


----------



## steph.

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!! I kept checking the thread yesterday as it was wednesday already here in australia. I'm so glad the fluid is gone.:hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Wow that really is amazing news! One miracle at a time. Try to relish in the great news you got today. You are SO strong, I'm proud of you!


----------



## gigglebox

Right, one day at a time, one hurdle at a time.

Today's hurdle jumped: Spinda Bifida! Got tested last Wednesday and just got the results that they are totally normal. Phew! :thumbup: No spina bifida for my bun!


----------



## Loz0912

That's great news! X


----------



## cowgirl21

Great news! Continue to stay positive! :)


----------



## Mommy2be20

Yay for more good news! :happydance: x


----------



## Chester1

thats great news gigglebox!!!!! and with the cvs clear of the most common syndromes your more likely to have a positive outcome. i did heaps research while waiting for my cvs results and found that if cvs clear the road ahead was more positive, yes could be a heart defect or similar but our specialist told us that most can be fixed through an operation or could be minor and just need monitoring when bubs is born. you will find out more in the anatomy scan which is where we wanted to be heading. yes it could be another syndrome not tested for but they are less common than the ones they even test for. i thought if anything my cvs couldve come back as turners and suddenly i noticed heaps of short ladies around and other common things with turners can be in 'normal' people, like difficulty in maths so my point is i thought if it was turners for us, i thought it wouldnt be as devastating and more copeable. i am so very pleased that you can look forward to the scan and i am sure even if it is anything it will be ok. yes just one step at a time and i know those steps can seem like months apart, but there is a path ahead and i cant wait to hear the great news


----------



## gigglebox

Chester, your words are so comforting :hugs: thank you so much, I really appreciate you taking the time to keep up with my progress. How are things on your end? Have you opted for a d&c or waiting to see what happens?

Mommy2be20--that shirt in your picture is ADORABLE. I really want to make my own maternity shirts...Where did you get a blank maternity shirt from?


----------



## Mommy2be20

gigglebox said:


> Mommy2be20--that shirt in your picture is ADORABLE. I really want to make my own maternity shirts...Where did you get a blank maternity shirt from?

Thanks hun! It's actually not even a mat shirt, believe it or not :) I lucked out and found a long sleeve that's just longer to begin with, so it fits bump perfectly (for now anyways :haha: ). We have a discount store in Canada called Giant Tiger.. found it there! Then grabbed fabric paint from our dollar store, seemed like the only way to end up with a shirt that was exactly how I wanted it :flower: x


----------



## Chester1

hi gigglebox. i sadly miscarried three days ago. all very surreal i had bit of cramping and then bleeding. went into high risk unit and they basically 'helped' it along. it wasnt something i would wish anyone to go through. especially us mums its against our nature, we want to protect at all costs. i however also needed to have a dnc as the placenta didnt come away well and lots left in. it was all very emotional and nerve racking. it seems sometimes like months ago and other times i cant even believe it happened. i dont think its all sunk in. thats why though i love to come on hear and see the good news. it keeps my chin up!


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm so so sorry for your loss Chester :(


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh Chester, I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Chester, I'm so sorry hun :hugs: x


----------



## gigglebox

Chester, I am so sorry for your experience. I had a d&c once before (not related to pregnancy) and that was traumatic enough without a baby being involved. I am deeply and truly sorry for your loss and hope you get through the healing process, both emotionally and physically, somewhat easily. On the plus side, trisomy anomalies are very rare and unlikely to happen again. I'm sure you've heard it before but there really was nothing you could do; just random chance. I hope you find the strength to recover and begin to try again soon :hugs: 

Please keep me updated with everything! I would love to hear how you go on with your TTC journey.


----------



## heddafish

I have sat here this afternoon and read your entire thread. Your situation almost mirrors mine. My baby was diagnosed at our 12 week scan with a 4.1mm cystic hygroma. I was given very thorough information about what this could mean by a genetics doctor but the entire conversation was very doom and gloom and carried a "sorry for your loss" tone. Needless to say I was devestated and an emotional wreck and I still have my momments. My husband an I decided to get the CVS test and the FISH and full test came back normal for chromosomes and we found out we were also having a boy. I have not had any other detailed scans since and I am 20 weeks in three days. I have had two prenatal appointments since and have had an US at each one, as I also have hypertension and I am considered high-risk so my prenatal doctor does one at every visit. So far Squirt has been growing on target, is very active and his heart beat is fine. At our scan last Friday my prenatal doctor said that he thinks that the CH has resolved and that he doen't expect them to find anything on the 20 week scan on Thursday. We also have an echocardiogram scheduled for October 24th to check the heart. I am very optomistic. This is our frist pregnancy. I can totally relate to the stress you are going through. It is such a wait and see kind of thing and I find myself experienceing such a huge range of emotions from anger, to anxiety, to joy, and sadness. I am angry that the diagnosising doctor gave us such little hope, as I feel like she robbed me of my joy. I should be happy and excited, but instead I have felt detached and unsure and then guilty for feeling that way. I feel like I can't really celebrate until after the next two scans. I did alot of research and found that there really isnt much out there. I keep reminding myself that so much is unknown. No one knows how many women who terminated their pregancies, and there are alot of them as this is the most common advice given women in this situation, would have had positive outcomes. we also don't know how many women had them at 12 weeks, but never got the scan because it is not available and then it had resolved by 20 weeks and they never even knew they had it. I also put into perspective what a positive outcome is, for many doctors I think that it is a 100% no complications pregnancy and healthy baby, where for me it is something that the baby can survive and is treatable and manageable. I found a lot of support from the babycenter support group, I never posted there but the success thread really helped me, and another website, which I can't remember but if I find it I will post it. That website's purpose was not support, but to inform doctors that successes do happen so that they will not immediately advise women to terminate. I fortunately was not advised that this was my only option but was told that I would probably have a very sick baby and that I would probably miscarry anyway. It was very frightening, but things are looking up. I can't wait to hear how your story goes and I will keep you posted as well. Hopefully we can post our success stories on these sites as well. Good Luck and thatnks for sharing your story.


----------



## Chester1

hi everyone, thanks to all of your kind words and gigglebox i see we were about the same time along, so thats so cool for me to relate to. i was just starting to feel better with the morning sickness thing too so although i know i would be feeling better anyway its a bit bittersweet to know i feel better because she isnt with me anymore. at the moment i am not really wanting to go to bed in case i have weird dreams about the whole thing. i have to wait 6 weeks and get a check up, i think physically and mentally! will keep checking in to follow your news. and yes because even having a cystic hygroma is rare there isnt many people to physically talk to about this whole journey. it appears not many have been through too much stuff, which is great, but for us that have its very hard to find people who really understand what its all about....i do have my fingers crossed that you are on the path i wanted to be on!!!! take care xxxx


----------



## sunbaby777

Chester1 said:


> hi gigglebox. i sadly miscarried three days ago. all very surreal i had bit of cramping and then bleeding. went into high risk unit and they basically 'helped' it along. it wasnt something i would wish anyone to go through. especially us mums its against our nature, we want to protect at all costs. i however also needed to have a dnc as the placenta didnt come away well and lots left in. it was all very emotional and nerve racking. it seems sometimes like months ago and other times i cant even believe it happened. i dont think its all sunk in. thats why though i love to come on hear and see the good news. it keeps my chin up!

I am so sorry to hear the news of your loss. I know this has been a rough ride for you, and I remember how devastating it is to go through - like it was yesterday. I hope you find the strength to get through it and try again. Another baby won't replace the one you lost, but it will help to heal your heart. Wishing you well. Please keep us posted and feel free to contact me directly if you need to talk with someone who has been there.

I'm actually not religious, but these words still gave me a lot of comfort:

An Angel in the book of life wrote down my baby's birth. 
And whispered as she closed the book "too beautiful for earth." 
~Author Unknown

What Makes A Mother

I thought of you and closed my eyes
And prayed to God today
I asked "What makes a Mother?"
And I know I heard him say

A Mother has a baby
This we know is true
But, God, can you be a mother
When your baby's not with you?

Yes, you can he replied
With confidence in his voice
I give many women babies
When they leave it is not their choice

Some I send for a lifetime
And others for the day
And some I send to feel your womb
But there's no need to stay.

I just don't understand this God
I want my baby here
He took a breath
and cleared his throat
And then I saw a tear

I wish I could show you
What your child is doing today
If you could see your child smile
With other children and say

"We go to earth to learn our lessons
of love and life and fear
My mommy loved me so much
I got to come straight here

I feel so lucky to have a Mom who had so much love for me
I learned my lessons very quickly
My Mommy set me free.

I miss my Mommy oh so much
But I visit her each day
When she goes to sleep
On her pillow is where I lay

I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek
And whisper in her ear
Mommy don't be sad today
I'm your baby and I am here"

So you see my dear sweet one
Your children are okay
Your babies are here in My home
And this is where they'll stay

They'll wait for you with Me
Until your lessons are through
And on the day you come home
they'll be at the gates for you

So now you see
What makes a Mother
It's the feeling in your heart
It's the love you had so much of
Right from the very start

Though some on earth
May not realize
Until their time is done
Remember all the love you have
And know that you are
A Special Mom

Author Unknown


----------



## gigglebox

Heddafish---thank you SO much for sharing. It is truly a frightening diagnosis; I am beyond happy at the way things are progressing for myself and for you. I also had been on babycenter and found the CH success thread that really helped me when I had no hope. Now I am cautiously trying to celebrate things; I think it's still important to do that. Today I revealed the baby's gender to my coworker and was happy to be able to celebrate that. I know exactly how you mean about being robbed of joy...I had felt that way too.

I wanted to let everyone know that I ended up talking to the doctor who did my initial scan today. He was quick to defend himself on his actions. Though he did apologize, he mostly just ticked me off. I told him he gave my baby a death sentence that day. He said "i'm sorry if I gave you that impression." It had this undertone to it, like what he meant to say was, "I'm sorry that's the way you interpreted what I told you." He went on to say that many babies with the CH don't have a good outcome, but a CH doesn't always mean a chromosomal issue, and if it does, even a baby with a chromosome problem can come to full term and be otherwise OK. I told him that he didn't tell me any of that the day I was in his office...he again side-stepped the point I was trying to make. He wasn't comforting at all...I do remember him telling me, "I see this a lot, and it usually doesn't end well." In all honesty I was so annoyed with how he just dodged all the points I was trying to make that I didn't even listen to what he was saying for the last 2 minutes of the conversation. Oh well. What can you to...

Chester--That's pretty neat that we were on the same time frame...also kind of weird lol! 

To the both of you--I would like to hope that maybe we...oh lord this is going to be cheesy...found each other on here to comfort one another. I hope you both keep me posted :) I will continue to update this thread as long as I still have updates to give.

Finally, sunbaby--that poem was beautiful and definitely made me tear up!


----------



## sunbaby777

heddafish said:


> I have sat here this afternoon and read your entire thread. Your situation almost mirrors mine. My baby was diagnosed at our 12 week scan with a 4.1mm cystic hygroma. I was given very thorough information about what this could mean by a genetics doctor but the entire conversation was very doom and gloom and carried a "sorry for your loss" tone. Needless to say I was devestated and an emotional wreck and I still have my momments. My husband an I decided to get the CVS test and the FISH and full test came back normal for chromosomes and we found out we were also having a boy. I have not had any other detailed scans since and I am 20 weeks in three days. I have had two prenatal appointments since and have had an US at each one, as I also have hypertension and I am considered high-risk so my prenatal doctor does one at every visit. So far Squirt has been growing on target, is very active and his heart beat is fine. At our scan last Friday my prenatal doctor said that he thinks that the CH has resolved and that he doen't expect them to find anything on the 20 week scan on Thursday. We also have an echocardiogram scheduled for October 24th to check the heart. I am very optomistic. This is our frist pregnancy. I can totally relate to the stress you are going through. It is such a wait and see kind of thing and I find myself experienceing such a huge range of emotions from anger, to anxiety, to joy, and sadness. I am angry that the diagnosising doctor gave us such little hope, as I feel like she robbed me of my joy. I should be happy and excited, but instead I have felt detached and unsure and then guilty for feeling that way. I feel like I can't really celebrate until after the next two scans. I did alot of research and found that there really isnt much out there. I keep reminding myself that so much is unknown. No one knows how many women who terminated their pregancies, and there are alot of them as this is the most common advice given women in this situation, would have had positive outcomes. we also don't know how many women had them at 12 weeks, but never got the scan because it is not available and then it had resolved by 20 weeks and they never even knew they had it. I also put into perspective what a positive outcome is, for many doctors I think that it is a 100% no complications pregnancy and healthy baby, where for me it is something that the baby can survive and is treatable and manageable. I found a lot of support from the babycenter support group, I never posted there but the success thread really helped me, and another website, which I can't remember but if I find it I will post it. That website's purpose was not support, but to inform doctors that successes do happen so that they will not immediately advise women to terminate. I fortunately was not advised that this was my only option but was told that I would probably have a very sick baby and that I would probably miscarry anyway. It was very frightening, but things are looking up. I can't wait to hear how your story goes and I will keep you posted as well. Hopefully we can post our success stories on these sites as well. Good Luck and thatnks for sharing your story.

If you haven't already, check out BeNotAfraid.net and read their success stories. Those ladies helped me get through some tough times, and I am eternally grateful.

You can also visit the page I created for Cystic Hygroma on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/cystic.hygroma 

Click on Discussions and then Success Stories.

This is not based on statistical data, but from what I have read over the past year and a half, most of the babies without chromosomal issues (who happen to usually be boys) make it through the pregnancy just fine. If the CH doesn't resolve itself before birth, there are treatments. (More info. on treatments on Facebook page). Also - if the CH doesn't resolve itself before birth, look into the EXIT procedure. This can save your baby's life if the airway is blocked by the CH. I have not read many stories where the babies had heart problems. It's usually the girls with Turner Syndrome that have the heart issues. I think both of you have made it past the worst hurdles. Wishing you well. Please keep us posted.

Info. on EXIT procedure: https://www.childrensmemorial.org/depts/fetalhealth/fetal-exit-proceedure.aspx


----------



## Chester1

thanks so much sunbaby, i have copied the poem, its beautiful i am thinking i may use it on a canvas that i want to make up for her since i dont have much else. yes its very meaningful and really really nice thank you so much for taking the time. 

it doesnt sound cheesy either gigglebox, if anything i was feeling like o gawd she may think i am a stalker of some sorts saying what i did, that we were about the same time. i would have been in my 16th week too. its comforting to me that you are able to carry on, although i know you are still a bit stressed, its very hopeful.

i agree with sunbaby... i did pick up in a lot of my research in the time i was needing to do that, if a boy is diagnosed with a CH and has clear CVS testing etc the chances are far better, and most times (not all, by any means more common) if the CVS came back with a chrome problem it was more likely to be a girl and its more common for a girl to have T18 and of course turners is only a girl - weird but as soon as i found out i was having a girl through the CVS i knew it wasnt good for her. i knew the baby would have a better 'chance' if it was a boy. i hope that all makes sense and doesnt scare anyone. of course its not factual info it was just what i was picking up out of the research i was doing when we found our baby had a CH. 

heddafish another site that gigglebox recommended to me at the time was the babycenter.com they have a section for cystic hygromas and success stories. i read them all i think!! and i still go on and check up on the ladies good news there also. it really does help at these horribly tough times of playing the waiting game.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Aw, that poem was beautiful :) 

gigglebox - I just realized yesterday that you were apart of the depo thread... now I'm even happier (not that I wouldn't have been either way obviously, but you know!) that your story is turning around for the good! :D Keep on cookin' this little miracle of yours!
And also... regarding that doctor :growlmad: he sounds like a real piece of work and I can only imagine how frustrated you were talking to him, he couldn't swallow his pride and genuinely apologize for his insensitive beside manor?! I often wonder how people like that sleep at night! I hope you don't ever have to deal with that jerk again :hugs: x


----------



## gigglebox

Momma2B--how long were you on depo for and how long did it take you to conceive?


----------



## Mommy2be20

gigglebox said:


> Momma2B--how long were you on depo for and how long did it take you to conceive?

Oh goodness, I had 2 shots, one of which overlapped the other because I never stopped bleeding :( the second shot didn't stop it either.. but it ended up working out to be something like 4-5 months on Depo. Took me 4 months from the time my shot was due til I had my first chemical... in total though, 9 months to fall with this sticky! So, I consider myself relatively lucky, but never ever again will I put myself on that CRAP!! :growlmad: Dirty drug!! I think I recall you had the nonstop bleed issue too, didn't you?? How long did it take you to fall with bun? xx


----------



## heddafish

My husband and I went to our 20 week anatomy scan yeterday an the CH was gone. It completely resolved!! We are so relieved. The docor was trying to see the heart but he said he wasn't able to see much as the baby was not cooperating and wouldn't roll over. He did say that there was nothin major he could see and hopefully the baby will cooperate with the echocardiogram on Monday and they will be able to see if there is anything minor going on. He said that everything he could see looked good though an very healthy. I told him about our anxieties and shared with him the horrible way we were told about our prognosis and how the genetics doctor left us with no hope and his response was , "she can be blunt like that but she doesn't work here anymore!" this is great but I think I might try to find her when the baby is born and send her a letter with a picture asking her to put our baby in her doom and gloom folder so that the next people she counsels can see that there is some hope in their situations. So if our echo comes out normal we are at 90-95% healthy baby, which is so much better then the 15% we were originally given. :happydance:


----------



## Mon_n_john

What wonderful news, congratulations! You see, miracles do happen.


----------



## sunbaby777

heddafish - That is wonderful news!!!


----------



## gigglebox

mommy2be20--yes, I bled for, I think it was 120 days. I also will never put myself through that hell again! it turns out my hormones are (well, were i guess) in perfect harmony and any type of hormonal birth control ruins my body and I bled a lot and have emotional issues :dohh: they had been trying to "fix" my cycle for 4 years on different types of BC; turns out all I needed to do was stay off of it!

Heddafish--THAT IS AMAZING! I am so happy for you! I hope I'll be able to report equally as good news in the near future :D I was talking to my coworker today about everything and we again had the discussion about how some of the technology these days is too much, you know? We also had a discussion about doctors with bad bedside manner. She once took her 2 year old to the ER and the doctor insisted on a CT scan of her brain after she was throwing up; she refused to expose her to that much radiation...the doctor, irritated that she didn't take her advice, told her very bluntly that her daughter could be dead in 24 hours or possibly spontaneously die in 2 weeks!!! My coworker took her to her personal pediatrician the next day and her daughter just had an hear infection.

Ugh. Doctors...!

ANYWAY...I'd love to see pictures of your scan if you have any!


----------



## Chester1

congratulations heddafish!!! thats fantastic news. such a relief i know you will be feeling. i am so pleased for you and your partner. its what we ladies all pray for. i am really really pleased for you. in regard to the lady doctor with doom and gloom i think we all have come across doctors like that here, and while i dont want to defend their behaviour i just wonder if they are (sadly) numb to it and just are matter of fact without feeling cos they have seen so many. like police people get numb to the bad behaviours of people? i dont know but its still no excuse in these cases, especially when NOTHING is found after all. good luck - large smile on my face for you.....


----------



## sunbaby777

I agree with Chester. I think a lot of doctors have become numb. They are also so scientific about it. They have lost touch with the human factor. It's like they forget that this is one of the most important things in your life - just because it's only another appointment to them.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Heddafish - that's fantastic news hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## heddafish

Not sure how to post a pic here yet but will try to figure it out in the next few days. Gigglebox, I hope you get great news too!


----------



## gigglebox

<3 thanks heddafish! by the way, if you have the photo uploaded on your computer there's a way to upload it on here; you just hit the "go advanced" button below the box you type a reply in, then click the black paperclip picture in the toolbar area. From there you just upload the file from your computer.

Mommy--Do you have any other children? I am blown away by how amazing your bump is coming along! It's perfectly round! I'm showing but I think it's only obvious to people that know me. To outsiders I get that glance down where I know they're wondering if I'm fat or pregnant lol

On other notes...I think I'm getting a little closer to feeling more "regular" movements by bun! It's so weird, like someone's sweeping their finger across my insides...anyone else getting this?

I also accidentally slipped his name to my inlaws :dohh: and they picked up on it immediately! I said his nickname (his shortened name) and then tried to play it off in hopes no one heard me...but they did and guessed his full name immediately! Oh well.

My MIL bought me an amazing drawing of an owl for his room (daddy wants to do an owl theme). I almost cried, but held myself together as I was in public :blush: 

Next OB appointment: 11/1. Next MFM appointment (20 week ultrasound...eep!) 11/7!


----------



## KendraNoell

Aww I am so so so happy for you, gigglebox... this has been an amazing story and I am so touched by it.


----------



## Mommy2be20

I don't have any other kiddies, this is my first :rofl: My MW was really surprised at my 14wk appt my uterus was halfway to my belly button already, I think my tum measurements start at today's appt :) I think I'm an early bloomer.. my bump started relatively early and I already have some pretty forceful kicks! I'm fairly petite though, I don't look like I'm turning 22 shortly :dohh: that may have something to do with it.
Oh, my 20wk scan is the 4th.. how exciting!!!! And I just realized we're quite close in due dates! I love pregnancy brain..... took me this long to see that! Ha xx


----------



## gigglebox

how exciting! I know many woman that would envy that bump of yours! I wish mine was rounder but I never wanted to show too early as I fear how big I'll be in the end! 

Keep me posted on how your scan goes. Are you hoping for pink or blue? and which do you think it is? I'm going to guess blue just one how big that thing is already! but to be fair, you did mention your petite size...they do say that everything can happen earlier in that case.


----------



## heddafish

Just Got back from the Fetal Echocardiogram and we are DEFECT FREE!!! I have a miracle on my hands. The gentics doctor we met with at 12 weeks told us 80% our baby would die or be incredibly sick and today, perfectly healthy baby. we are so relieved. 

Tried to attach the picture. Did it work?
 



Attached Files:







baby hand.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 35


----------



## gigglebox

Yes! he's BEAUTIFUL! Congratulations!!! Are they going to release you from high-risk watch?


----------



## Chester1

whooo hoooo!!!! photo looks perfect heddafish. congratulations.

everything crossed we will hear the same from you to gigglebox. i am quite excited for you to say the least! 

my first day back into the land of the living so to speak. kids just finished school holidays which was right in amongst all my dramas so their holidays ended up being a lot of dvd watching..... at my sons kindergarten there is a young little girl there with turners. she isnt severe although she has a heart murmor which is monitored. to look at her though she is just perfect. i had a little weep to myself as i felt sorry for me not having any chances left and i remember watching her before my results came through thinking turners would be ok and if my baby had to be diagnosed with any.... sigh.... so tough week ahead for me being back into routine of seeing people, putting on the brave and fake smile...


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: time will heal you, that I am sure of. my heart weeps for you so much, but you are so strong! that is so sweet about the girl with turners. have you talked to her parents before?


----------



## heddafish

@gigglebox probably won't be released from high risk as I have chronic hypertension, but that I was prepared for. I am wishing the absolute best for you too. I have been crying on and off all day from relief an joy.


----------



## Mommy2be20

heddafish - truly a miracle :flower: and what a beautiful scan pic you got there!! xx

Chester - like gigglebox said, you are VERY strong :hugs: I actually admire how you've kept up in here so intently! xx

gigglebox - my MW said it's definitely the fact that my torso is so short, the top of my uterus is now an inch past my belly botton.. holy! I'm terrified that I'm gonna be huge in the end lol, oh boy :shy: I will for sure update after my scan.. I'm getting ridiculously antsy and I hate admitting that I'm rooting for a team, but I am hoping :pink: and feeling :pink: too. We'll see how good my instincts are shortly! xx


----------



## gigglebox

so excited for you! are you feeling baby yet? Bun's been wiggling more and more recently. No kicks yet, but that "flutter" feeling i guess...it's more like someone's sweeping a finger across the front of my uterus below my belly button. So weird...I'm also, like, really aware of my uterus (if that makes sense) when i'm laying on my back. It's like it's a heavy weight on my lower abdomen. I didn't imagine it'd feel like that but I find I can't sleep on my back anymore.

Anywho I hope it's a girl for your sake! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## Mommy2be20

I feel baby a ton :D kicks are my favourite, but they catch me off guard and scare me :rofl: I usually jump! I describe them as feeling like a muscle spasm, sounds weird, but VERY soon you'll know what I mean! I had that heavy uterus feeling today, oh my goodness, not laying on my back but walking around, it just feels like a bowling ball in there.. I'm glad I never lay on my back, I can only imagine how uncomfy all that weight is! :dohh: Can you believe if baby stretches out the legs, they're 10" long now?! It feels like just yesterday it was just a tiny spec of cells... wow :cloud9: never ceases to amaze me xx


----------



## Chester1

hi gigglebox. i havent had a real chat with the mum of the girl with turners. i didnt like to probe to much. but i would love to - just to see i guess the journey she had to go on. whether a cystic hygroma was detected etc. from what i see in all the research and topics is a cystic hygroma is very rare as it is. i just read on the babycenter page a lady has confirmed diagnoses of having a turners from her CVS and another lady who has had a turners baby is going to feature in a 700 club episode with her miracle turners baby. i think we ladies need to be so well informed when we deal with the doctors advice. thanks for all the lovely words about being strong. i am trying each day to carry on. i feel like i have been robbed of my baby. i take a music session at a local playgroup today and i was quite anxious about it but i got through it and the kids loved the xmas songs (i know its a bit early but they take a while to get the words and actions). it was great to see their faces enjoying themselves and am glad i went in the end and not avoid it.


----------



## gigglebox

Mommy--I can't wait to get the feeling of movement even more frequently. I need some constant reassurance...

Chester--I'm glad you went too! And in my opinion it's never too early for Christmas music ;) How cute for them to be able to sing to their parents this year! I love it. Also, personally, normalcy (at least to some degree) often helps me be distracted when I'm going thing hard times which I find very helpful.


----------



## sunbaby777

heddafish said:


> Just Got back from the Fetal Echocardiogram and we are DEFECT FREE!!! I have a miracle on my hands. The gentics doctor we met with at 12 weeks told us 80% our baby would die or be incredibly sick and today, perfectly healthy baby. we are so relieved.
> 
> Tried to attach the picture. Did it work?

Awesome news! See...doctors are so pessimistic. They don't know everything! So glad to hear good news!


----------



## gigglebox

Good morning everyone! How are you all doing? I can't believe it but it's snowing here. I live on the east coast...a bit too early for snow! The leaves on the trees are beautiful right now for the fall, but I can't believe they're now snow covered. 

In baby news, the Bun is giving me more frequent flutters (which feels more or less like a quivering muscle). His feet must be on the lower left side :cloud9: get to hear his little heart again Tuesday.

Heddafish--did the doctor mention anything about Noonan's syndrome?


----------



## Tracyface

Hi gigglebox, just read the entire thread, what an emotional roller coaster, and some sad stories too (hugs to those ladies).&#9829; :hugs:

Glad all looks good for you and you and little bun is wiggling away!! I will keep my eyes on this thread.

xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

giggle - yay for the muscle spasm feelings!!! You're soooo close to the good proper kicks :D I caught a quick kick on video last night, although it's sorta hard to see as the kicks aren't huge yet, but it's still exciting :) enjoy knowing exactly where his feet are, that won't last long :haha: the past few days, kicks have been everywhere for mine, s/he goes from kicks up at my belly button to down at my pubic line.. I wish I had their energy!! :cloud9: x


----------



## Chester1

hi gigglebox and co, wow, re the snow. interesting we live at sea level here and NEVER have gotten snow and this winter just gone we had three days of it!!!! it was unreal. i go mountain running and it was really really thick in the hills. did get sick of it quickly though - i remember feeling ill (cos of the morning sickness at the time) and cos of the cold snow - not a snow person at all.... good luck for tuesday i will definitely check in for your good news cant wait, got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## gigglebox

thanks all :) Tracyface--welcome to the thread and thank you for reading everything! I know it's become a LOT of posts!

I was just thinking how long this thread is now...When I made my first post, I really wasn't counting on making it this far. I am so lucky to be able to continue to report! I've just been spending hours between yesterday and today reading through the cystic hygroma threads on the other baby website (I think it's baby center) and I just now realize why that is; when I was diagnosed with the CH, I was going to an appointment every week or at most every other week...by my next appointment it will have been 3 weeks...blah, it gets really nerve wrecking!

On the plus side my appointment is Tuesday, and tomorrow will hopefully go fast since it's Monday and Halloween in the states...we'll have a part at work so I hope it's nice and distracting!

Which reminds me, I'd better go work on my costume. Is anyone in the states gearing up for Halloween?


----------



## Mommy2be20

It's so amazing how you've made it this far, it just goes to show that miracles happen :) I'm in Canada, but halloween is tomorrow for us also.. one of my favourite holidays, I absolutely love seeing all the little kiddies in their costumes! I spent most of yesterday decorating the house, I've had treat bags put together for a couple weeks already :haha: Although I'm not dressing up, I'll be wearing the shirt that I made! What are you dressing up as?? xx


----------



## gigglebox

We have a Halloween party going on at work today; I dressed as another coworker lol; people are getting a kick out of it. I originally was going to do a team costume with my "work wife" as alice and the queen of hearts. I tried to make my queen costume and it failed miserably! So, last minute, i conjured up my coworker costume which was pretty easy. She wears sweats all the time and usually a t-shirt with a cartoon of some sort on it, and sneakers. It was pretty easy! I don't plan on dressing up tonight to hand out candy though. I've been too tired to do anything decorative around the house; This is the first time in probably 22 years that I haven't carved a pumpkin! There is one sitting on my porch but I haven't the energy to do anything about it lol. we also bought candy, that's about it!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Oh I bet that was funny dressing up like another coworker :haha: good idea! Speaking of pumpkin carving.. ya, I kindly asked my mom to empty it out for me before I woke up and just carved it real quick after lunch :dohh: I totally hear you on the no energy, I tend to procrastinate badly these days, oops! On a great note.. your appointment is tomorrow now :D x


----------



## gigglebox

eeee!!! I know, I am excited...even though it's just a doppler, that little thudding heart is so reassuring. 

I had to get hubby to buy more candy...it doesn't look like we'll have enough now. We live on a pipestem (also known as a shared driveway) with 5 other houses and the house at the top of the drive has a haunted house in the garage, complete with gravestones, lights, and scary music...which means lots of kiddies will be attracted to our driveways :dohh: It'll be cute to see all the kids in costume, and if it gets too much we can always shut off the lights!

ANYWAY...speaking of appointments, yours is coming up shortly too!!! That's so exciting! I'm still convinced it's a girl...for no real reason at this point lol.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Well, that was a fun night, but I'm exxxhausted now.. my goodness! :dohh: I know what you mean about the doppler, I have my own, but I don't use it anymore seeing as I feel kicks... but even going to the MW's, I still look forward to hearing it, it's an indescribable sound :cloud9: And yes, countdown is slowly coming to an end and I'm ANTSY as all heck!! I'm hoping you're right on girl, I'd be over the moon :D x


----------



## gigglebox

updating...

had a normal ob appointment today; went well, nothing too exciting except that the doctor had a hard time finding his heartbeat. Just as I was about to start freaking out she finally got it. "There it is", she says, "155-163 beats per minute. He was just hiding in there!" And i'm thinking yeah, plenty of places to hide in that uterus :dohh: haha


----------



## KendraNoell

yayayayayayayayayyaaaaaaay!! Soooo excited for you giggle! I can't imagine the few seconds that you were scared they couldn't find anything after everything you've been through! Baby's heart is slowing too, that's a good sign... so glad everything is working out <3


----------



## Chester1

fantasically great news gigglebox!!!!, was thinking of you this morning knowing you have been to your appt and will have news. i am probably at least half if not a whole day ahead, so wednesday evening here. while they were trying to find the heartbeat i can imagine you would have been really anxious, probably not breathing like.... but great news all is on track, so relieved for you. over the moon!!! yay. what happens now, do they keep a close eye on your bubs development still?


----------



## gigglebox

You guys have been so great :hugs:

my next step is waiting for the 7th...that's the big, BIG scan. The anatomy scan. They will take a detailed look at bub's heart and everything else. I am nervous as hell...I'm glad it's early on a Monday so I'm fresh off the weekend and I don't have to think about it all day at work.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Good luck hun, I'll be thinking of you. I have a scan that day too, the NT scan. I'm sure all will be fine!


----------



## Chester1

oh yes thats right, i know that one will be just as hard to get through as the other tests/scans. try and have a good rest of the week although i know thats difficult with anxious feelings in the background... but its a great feeling to know so far.... its looking good!!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

mom&john, thanks so much, I'll think of you too! the NT scan is a big one, I'm sure everything will be OK but if they find anything out of the ordinary, try not to freak out and don't listen to the doctors if they are being negative! But this is rare, I'm sure you'll be fine :) I sure don't envy your full bladder on that day! I went in not having peed for an hour per their request...and when I got there they made me force down apple juice to try and get the baby movin' around :dohh: I was ready to pop on that table!

chester--your positivity is so greatly appreciate :hugs: I love it. 

In other news, I just found out today that a newer coworker of mine is TTC after her loss a year ago. She got pregnant after five years of TTC and sadly the baby had downs and passed at 15 weeks. She had the unfortunate experience of having to get the bad news at her scan and had the CVS too. I am going to try and get lunch with her soon; I'm hoping it will be helpful to have someone in "real life" who's been there. We'll see!


----------



## KendraNoell

I just have the most peaceful feeling about your little boy that he is just fine in there.


----------



## Chester1

o gosh gigglebox thats sad about your co worker. hopefully you get some time with her. i really feel for her too. such a loss after TTC for 5 years. nothing you can really say to make it better though, just listen i guess. i have been a raving person on and off and have a great friend who will listen - even when i got the cystic hygroma news at 12 weeks i added up my own statistics from my own research and discarded the doctors but would have sounded a raving lunatic to them - thinking back....  anyway then i went on the blame game and thought some really ridiculous things to why this was happening. now i am checking the T18 stories on and off and sometimes i have doubt about the results - did they get it right? and what ifs and whys. its tormenting stuff, which ladies here will understand. i finally watched the 99 balloons on you tube which i couldnt watch when my results first came. lovely and sad at the same time.... - sorry to rave on.


----------



## 3boys

hope everything goes well at your scan hun! x


----------



## Mommy2be20

With how extremely well everything has gone so far, I'm sure your scan on Monday is going to go just as good :) but of course the nerves are still there, you cannot be blamed for that! 
And that's terrible that your coworker lost a bub at 15wks :( I can only imagine. Hopefully she's successful in TTC and can soon have her happy and healthy forever baby! xx


----------



## gigglebox

thank you everyone :hugs: i'm nervous but hoping for the best. i keep reminding myself that the regular OB can't pick up any abnormalities so hopefully it's a minor heart murmer or at least something that can fix itself or not require much treatment...

honestly though, everyone's kind words have been so helpful. I can't believe how long this thread has gone for lol!

3boys--I remember you from my first days on b&b! You're a celebrity in my eyes haha; hope your pregnancy is progressing well :) thanks for stopping in and posting here.

On another note I'm getting this annoying pains in my lower abdomen; it's almost like someone is grabbing my uterus and pulling downward. It feels "heavy" and achey. Is this normal? I've got RLP and this other pain is very different. it's dull and throbbing and just happens when i'm sitting down doing nothing.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hmm I think that's the same pain that I struggle with, but more so while moving around and definitely when going from sitting to standing :( It's not the same as RLP, I agree, but I'm guessing it's still a matter of stretching going on because goodness is our uterus ever getting heavy! I find putting my feet up and relaxing really helps, but if you get it already sitting, then I'm not sure what to suggest to soothe it :dohh: The joys of pregnancy lol xx


----------



## gigglebox

:shrug: who knows. It's not enough to make me overly concerned so I'm sure it's just stretching. I suppose I'll embrace it becuase I hear what's right aroudn the corner is Bun kicking me in my bladder, ribs, and various other organs :dohh:

OMG Just remembered your appointment is but a mere day away!!! :happydance: I'm throwing some pink dust your way! Please let me know what happens, though I'm sure I'll thread stalk you if you don't post on here :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy2be20

Oh my goodness, the bladder kicks.. those feel WEIRD! I can't even describe them, but you can sure tell that the kick is downwards, I wanna say it causes a vibration sensation :wacko: Just plain weird! Next step for you should definitely be feeling kicks, oh they're so so amazing. I was laying down on the couch last night, just watching my tummy bulge out for a good half hour! Baby is camera shy though, alway stops when I pull my phone out to record :dohh: My scan is now less than 24 hours away!!!! I'm SO anxious, ahh!!! I'm thinking about starting a thread, but either way, I will update ASAP tomorrow :D xx


----------



## gigglebox

I'm waiting in anticipation for you!!! eeeeeee!!! Can't wait--thinking pink for you...

Yeah I'm still waiting for true kicks. Right now I'm still getting niggles. I hope on Monday at my scan to catch him moving while I feel the niggles to prove to myself that that's what I'm feeling.

Oh, random question, I know you are a single mommy, did you inseminate or is there a daddy in the picture? Either way that baby is going to be most loved! I love your updated belly shots, do you have any pictures from the side?


----------



## Mommy2be20

Oh, so sorry hun! I had to travel a bit to go for my scan and by the time I was back to my town I was starving so my mom and I went out for supper :dohh: but... IT'S A GIRL!!!! :pink: oh my goodness, I am over the moon still, I can't even believe it :D and feeling the movement and seeing it at the exact same time was amazing, I never even thought about that beforehand, but WOW! At one point she did a full stretch, both legs completely straight, it was too cute :cloud9: She must find my placenta very cozy though, she refused to move away from it and kept hiding her face into it.. silly girl!
The daddy part... there is one, I was engaged to him for almost a year, baby was planned and all of a sudden he left us at 8wks and decided he wants nothing to do with either of us :nope: he asked me what the sex was just shortly after my scan, only to pee me off though, he hasn't bothered to ask any questions until today. I was devastated up until 16wks, then I realized it's his loss and it was time to pull myself back together. Lastly, (huge post, sorry!) I'm due for my bump shot tonight as my avatar was 17wks and I've grown since then :haha:
Can't wait for your scan on Monday now, you're gonna looooove it, even the regular 2D is just mind blowing! They're so amazing to watch xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Oh boy, pregnancy brain.. I didn't upload a photo of my girlie LOL, here she is sucking her thumb!
 



Attached Files:







UC BABY_4.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 17


----------



## gigglebox

CONGRATULATIONS!!! That photo is precious!!! How adorable :happydance: I am so happy for you! She looks quite content in there ;) I'm glad your scan went well and you were able to feel her and see her move at the same time, that must have been so neat! I'm a little jealous now :blush: I hope to experience that shortly!

As far as the father goes, I am very impressed with how well you are handling everything! I know you said it took 16 weeks to pick yourself up but that's amazing. You are all your daughter needs. Please do keep me updated on your progress of everything :) It's really nice to talk to someone who is on about the same timeline as me. When is your due date? Though I'm technically 19+4 past my LMP, Bun has been consistently measuring at every appointment exactly 1 day behind. What about you?

On a personal note, I've been growing increasingly nervous about my appointment. I woke up the other day thinking my bump was gone, and I felt my stomach and thought it was just soft like it used to be. You know that moment when you first wake up and feel a little out of sorts? That's when it was...as I woke up more I realized I was being crazy and the bump is still very much there and firm...but the feeling of concern never left me. 

This appointment can't come soon enough and I'm so glad it's Monday morning and I won't have to wait all day!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Thank you :D :D I love her so so much already and am even more anxious for her to get here now! I really do hope your little guy cooperates for you on Monday and you get to feel movement and see it, I was giggling and crying at the same time :haha: 
I still have hard times, but I can't be shocked that he left.. he has a 2yr old son from a previous relationship that he has nothing to do with :growlmad: some guys just aren't meant to be daddy's I guess! 
I will absolutely keep following you through :) I've been around since the beginning, no point in leaving now! That's so ironic, going by LMP I would be 19+6, but she's been measuring a day ahead at every scan :dohh: so I've quietly bumped us ahead and that makes my due date March 24, but typically when a stranger asks me.. I just say the end of March lol. I crossed over to halfway today actually.. please pinch me :cloud9:
Ah, I hate that first part of waking up, when you're super groggy and not all there :dohh: your mind can play some nasty tricks on you at that point. Give it a BIT longer (hopefully not much!) and you'll have good morning kicks, so even when you're in that stage, he'll be kicking you and telling you to get your bum outta bed :rofl: I'm quite confident you're gonna be so relieved at your appt :) He's been a fighter up until now, I don't think he's giving up! xx


----------



## gigglebox

less than 3 hours until my appointment. I am a ball of nerves!!! I didn't plan on coming online before the appointment but I have some time before heading off to work so I thought I'd just rant on here a little :haha: Sorry if this reads more like a journal entry... I originally was going to take off work in the morning but I'm glad I didn't decide to do that! I need all the distraction I can get. My brain is hopping back and forth between expecting the worst and be sure than everything will be fine. I just keep trying to reassure myself...for example, I think about how it's been 3.5 weeks since I've had my last scan, but the doctor was wanting to see me every two weeks, so it's good that he spread it out more right? But then why does he want me to see another geneticist today? 

UGH, so many questions and I simply cannot bog my brain down with it all. I know I have to take it as it comes but I HATE anticipation! I'm the type of person who can deal much better with the diagnosis than the testing, you know what I mean?

Ok, have to get off to work now. I'll update as soon as the opportunity presents itself. :hugs: to everyone following my story and sending my little one well wishes and their prayers. It truly, truly means more to me.


----------



## chloe11

just wanted to wish you good luck hun. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Blizzard

I hope it all goes perfectly. I'm sure it will.


----------



## KendraNoell

Good vibes going your way!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thinking of u hun! I'm currently waiting for my nt scan myself. Best of luck sweetie!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Oh it's finally here again :D definitely thinking of you and bun today and can't wait to hear yet another great update!!! :hugs: xx


----------



## gigglebox

Thank you so much everyone for all your positive energy! :happydance: Everything went great!!! Not only did our little Bun measure up perfectly, but the doctor said whatever abnormality he heard at our earlier scans has cleared up!!! I am in absolute shock. I don't think it's truly hit me yet. It's like my mind has prepared myself for the worst for so many weeks, to get a clean bill of health has just boggled my mind! I am so excited though! I will still be going for a detailed cardio appointment next week but this is strictly for a second opinion just to make sure that there isn't anything minor that we need to watch. But this is the best news we could have possibly hoped for! The doctor is comfortable spreading my appointments out to 4 weeks now which is right along with a normal pregnancy so I'm very please :thumbup: I'm waiting for hubby to get home so I can show him all the pictures I got today, but in the mean time I was thinking you ladies would like to look ;) Below we have a face shot, a potty shot (though it's dark and hard to see, but you'll have to use your imagination a little), a profile of him with his mouth open, and finally little Bun being a naughty boy!!!
 



Attached Files:







19+5 009.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 52









19+5 007.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 55









19+5 013.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 40









finger.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 61


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG yaaaaaaay!!! And look, he's pissed you guys thought he wasn't a strong boy LOL jk.


----------



## bumpbear

Think I felt a little flutter from my LO when I read your good news. Seems like my bubba wants to join me in saying YAY for you! So pleased for the three of you. x


----------



## Mommy2be20

AWWW YAAYYY :D :D :dance: :dance: :D :D so so so happy for you hun!!! That's the BEST thing I heard all day.. I knew he was gonna be ok.. but that's just even better than being ok!! I don't even have the words right now, I'm just so pleased that this thread has gone from such stressful and anxious to nothing but great news after great news! This really is gonna be a story to tell your little boy someday :) 
Btw.. what a little bugger he is, giving you the finger already :rofl: I swear they have personalities in there! Mine flashed her vajayjay like it was going outta style, but refused to show her face! (I think that comes from me, stubborn and a crude sense of humor :haha: ) AND last but not least... congrats on being halfway now!!! Huge milestone, next is V day, woohoo! xx


----------



## Blizzard

Congratulations! That's wonderful! I can't believe everything is so perfect now, that is one strong willed and lucky boybun! 

Xxxx


----------



## gigglebox

Thank you so much everyone! I'm in disbelief myself. He sure is proving himself to the medical field right now! I think we're going to have to start calling him Wonder Boy :haha: 

I think you're right, that our little ones are already developing into their personalities somewhat. How can they not? It makes me wonder what they're thinking in there...or *how* they think, you know? 

In any case I'm super excited to start working on the nursery. I think i'll be painting this weekend :happydance: I finally feel OK to start preparing for his arrival! 

As always I'll keep updating as I get updates. You ladies have been the greatest support through all of this, and I mean that. Thank you.


----------



## mojobear

Congratulations, what a top result!!! Hopefully, you can now start to enjoy and plan for the rest of your pregnancy xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Yay for painting the nursery :D I'm going to pick out paint this weekend, but probably won't get around to starting just yet, although I'm anxious to get the crib, dresser and change table together :dance: Are you doing neutral or are you making him a proper boys room? I chose an animal theme very early on and decided to stay neutral, but part of me wants to reshop and go pink :haha: my budget won't allow me, so I'll wait til she's a tad older and let her decide if she wants a pink princess room or whatever! x


----------



## gigglebox

I have to admit, i'm a little jealous of your girly room already! lol --part of me just can't wrap my brain around having a little boy, but I guess I will soon! We have decided on a blue room (like a light slate blue) with a theme of owls. My MIL already bought me the perfect picture to go in his room of an owl. I keep looking around for owl stuff (nothing too "cartoony") but it's really turning out to be difficult. I keep finding owls but they're always pink! I'll have to do some online shopping when his due date gets closer.

what animal theme did you pick?


----------



## Apres

Congratulations! I'm so happy everything was fine.


----------



## Mon_n_john

That is SUCH wonderful news, congrats! Now it's time to shop and nest!!!


----------



## Mommy2be20

I was the same :blush: I couldn't quite see myself with a boy, so definitely thrilled that I don't have to try, but I bet you once you actually start his room, you'll warm up in a real hurry :) I like the idea of owls though, that's very cute! I've gone with any kind of zoo animals.. elephants, giraffes and monkeys are my main ones, but lions, hippos, etc also work. I was into Babies R Us today... oh my goodness.. that place is baby heaven! They have evvvverything, so if you don't have one close to you, pop on their site :) x


----------



## Chester1

super congrats to you gigglebox and what a blooming relief!! now you can go and enjoy your pregnancy and get really excited. am very very pleased for you and your partner, and for bubs. i am so pleased for you all. as to decorating - have you thought about googling owl wall decals? i have seen some really fun ones that are not cartoony and would look good for lots of years. they end up like a painting on the wall. i got a banksy graffitti one of a girl letting go of a red heart balloon for my little girl and it looks really nice... enjoy your weekend and celebrate!


----------



## gigglebox

Mommy--I think i'll be starting a registry at babiesRus this weekend. Chester--thank you so much for your kind words through all of this :) I'll also have to check out the decal idea, sounds great!


----------



## 3boys

congrats on the great news hun! when i was pregnant with my first i presumed it was a girl cos i couldnt imagine a boy either so i was shocked to hear boy. Anyway once he was born it really didnt matter and it turns out i had to have 3 boys before i had a girl. lol


----------



## heddafish

Whoo hoo gigglebox. A miracle baby. That's makes two here!!!


----------



## gigglebox

How are all you ladies doing??? I haven't updated in awhile as I haven't had anything to update on really...but now I can say I'm nervous for tomorrow! Tomorrow's the cardiologist appointment. I'll let you all know how it goes :)


----------



## cdj1

Good luck Gigglebox hope its all good news xxx


----------



## Blizzard

Good luck hun :D. I hope it's a fabulous appointment!

Xxxx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Good luck!! :D hopefully this is the second opinion that bun is doing wonderfully now :friends: xx


----------



## gigglebox

Another great appointment! The cardiologist said his heart looks totally fine :D I am so excited. I even got to take a couple of short videos to show my husband (poor hubby is too terrified to go to another appointment after being traumatized at the 12 week scan). We'll still see the high risk doctor for the remainder of my pregnancy but hopefully it's uneventful from here on out!


----------



## steph.

Awww congrats gigglebox! I'm so happy for you and bun! What an eventful 10 weeks its been, I'm sure everything will go smoothly from now on :D


----------



## Mommy2be20

Woohoo! I'd say I'm surprised.. but I'm not :D nonetheless, VERY happy that your boy has turned out to be perfectly healthy! Maybe hubby will feel more comfortable going to future appts now, least you've got something to show him though :) xx


----------



## KendraNoell

yay yay yay yay yaaaaaaaay!!! omg I am over the moon for you, I can't imagine how much more weightless you feel knowing he has a clean bill of health!!!


----------



## gigglebox

I'm feeling pretty good about it all! I can't help but still wonder "well, what *is* wrong then?" but the better the appointments get, the more i'll be able to push that feeling away. I did find an online medical article (I think i posted it in the past) that stated if all looks well at the 20 week scan, the chromosomes are normal, AND the hygroma has resolved, then the child has a significantly decreased chance of anything being wrong :happydance: I am so excited! 

anyone else having the back-and-forth between being excited and being terrified at being a new mom? I know I am...but right now I am just thrilled and can't wait to meet him! As a matter of fact, I got to thinking about if he was a "she" and it bothered me. I no longer want the daughter at all...i want my healthy son! 

Squeeee!


----------



## no drama mama

Oh, SO glad to hear it! That's amazing :)


----------



## Blizzard

That's wonderful! I just know it will all turn out fine, he's clearly a fighter. Love and hugs hun I am so pleased for you! xxx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Pretty normal to flip back and forth between excited and terrified I think! I do it aaallll the time :dohh: mind you, most of my fears are because I'm gonna be doing this alone, but I'd imagine even if I had an OH I'd still be scared straight! I find myself thinking about the labor itself more now and breastfeeding.. with Vday fast approaching, it seems like those thoughts are coming up more often now :wacko: At the end of the day, it's all excitement though :) cannot wait for our little ones to get here!! xx


----------



## Chester1

thats fantastic news gigglebox i bet you are so very relieved! emotions still will run high i would say, back and forth would be normal. i still have back and forth feelings for my own situation...! and if i was ever pregnant again i wouldnt rest easy if the 12 week scan ok i would be anxious until the 20 week scan, knowing so much more information now which can be a curse! and as for something wrong, if it is, it can be so minute i wouldnt worry about it. i mean with all the research i have done it appears we all have some funny thing about us - like funny shaped ears, (my husband has his big toe and next toe crossed over) who says those sorts of things arent 'syndromes' but so small its undetectable... good luck.... take care and enjoy...


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies :)

If nothing else, I think this has helped me maybe shine some hope for a coworker of mine. She and her husband were TTC for 5 YEARS!!! She knew she had to start more intensive treatment so they finally booked an appointment with a fertility specialist. When they did all the preliminary blood work she found she had finally fallen pregnant.

Sadly, she had the same 12 week experience I had, only her CVS came back positive for downs. She hated how much the doctors were trying to force termination on her, but she refused...however her son passed on his own at 15 weeks :cry: 

But because I've been in a similar scenario, I think it's helpful for me to hear her story and helpful for her to share it with someone who truly understands. She and her husband are starting to try again after losing her son a year ago.

In the end, making a life is incredible and it's surprising more doesn't go wrong more often! You're right, the more we know the more harmful it seems to be in some scenarios...

My coworker will not be having the 12 week scan this time around. Neither will I next time I don't think!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Wow, sounds like your coworker had a pretty rough experience with ttc and her son :( It's so nice that the two of you can find comfort in each other's stories though! Also, good for her and hubby for trying again now, that takes so much courage :) I hope their journey is short and they get their healthy little bean! xx


----------



## gigglebox

:xmas3: Hi ladies! It's been awhile since I updated simply because there hasn't been much to report...

I just had a scan today (23+6, or 23+5 according to my earlier measurements) and baby seems to be doing well still. He is BIG! He is approximately 1lb 11oz! I can't believe it, he's gained nearly a pound since my last appointment. The doctor said his head is big (which big heads run in the family) but his body is porportionate so he isn't concerned. We are just going to see how things are next appointment (the 27th). I am a little concerned about the possibility of gestational diabetes, but not sure if I should be...the large-ness of the baby worries me a little. I mean, his head is something like in the 97percentile!!! My poor vagina!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Oh yay, always love when you've got an update! 1lb 11oz sounds like a perfect weight at this point :) I wouldn't worry much about GD if your doctor isn't too concerned about the size of his head right now. Although, yes, your poor vajayjay :haha: just so glad he's doing so well! Oh and enjoy your Vday tomorrow!!!!! :dance: xx


----------



## gigglebox

Thank you! And congrats on yours having just past! It's exciting, isn't it?!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Thanks hun :D It's such an amazing feeling! It felt like I could take a huge sigh of relief and almost feels like I've let myself bond that last little bit :cloud9: But it's an even greater milestone for you and your boy after what you've been through xxx


----------



## KendraNoell

Gigglebox, every time I get an update from you I am so happy that this is happening :) this is an amazing little boy :)


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks Kendra! It's been a long journey! I just wish I could finally enjoy ultrasounds. I mean I enjoy them, but I still get nervous every time I go! Hubby is still scared to go because he thinks he's bad luck :dohh:


----------



## Tasha

I have been watching this thread from afar from the beginning and really hoping for you. I am so pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## smilesX3

I read through this whole post last night and decided to join after pouring over the internet trying to find info about cystic hygroma. I had a scan last week at 9 weeks 6 days and my midwife called my tuesday to tell me that they have spotted a hygroma. I am going for another scan tomorrow for a more thorough check on it. I asked if there were ever false alarms with this kind of thing and she said occasionally but mine doesn't appear to be a false alarm (I think I can see the hygroma in the pictures after looking at others online) We are so scared of what comes next. Because of the holidays its alot of waiting time to hear from the doctors as well :( I do have three healthy children for which we are very thankful but this is still so hard to hear! I would love to hear an update on you gigglebox and if you know any other support sites that would be so great!


----------



## Zxcasd

Hi there, im just starting my long journey with a Cystic Hygroma, which they discovered this week at 12 weeks. It is fairley large, going from the top of the head down to the bottom of the bum. 

I have an amnio next week.

Just wondering if your still having any issues with yours? 

I have my hopes up, and am hoping for the best, but doctors are making it seem like its a definate bad outcome.

Did yours go away completely?


----------



## Ayates

gigglebox said:


> Thank you very much. It was so weird, Bun was measuring well as far as we could tell (didn't get an official measure but saw at least 11 weeks on the screen), and his/her heart beat was perfectly at a rhythm of 173bmp...no skips or anything...the fetus just seemed so...normal! healthy and strong even! moving and grooving...and to think our little bun is messed up in some way is just so devastating, especially when it looked so normal.
> 
> *sigh* I hate waiting. This makes the 2ww feel like a piece of cake...I just hope I don't have to go through THAT again any time soon! what a week.

regardless of what profesionalls say if u feel in your heart your ready for this child disabilities or not then u go for it hun no one can make your mind up for you its a mothers instinct in the end im sure u will make the descision thats right for u and your unborn child x


----------



## Chester1

glad to see everything is going ok gigglebox. havent been on in a while. not long to go now! one of my sons had a big head, his father does but the others have had my shape. i think a lot is down to genes.... :flower:


----------



## KendraNoell

GB lets have an update! How are you and baby?!?


----------



## gigglebox

HI ladies!!! I hope you are all doing amazing! I am so sorry I haven't updated this in forever. It's a good thing though--this lack of updating has been due to a pretty uneventful last couple of months :thumbsup:

Everything has been going great with out little guy's scans so I'm very excited! We felt comfortable putting the nursery together (just some finishing touches needed now) and my baby shower is the weekend after next.

The only "negative" now is that he is measuring a couple weeks ahead and they think he's going to be a very big boy. Doctors keep asking how my gestational diabetes test came back (it was totally normal, thank you very much!) because they can't figure why he's so big! sometimes they just are, doc!!!

Zxcads--so, SO sorry you are going through this. I don't know if you'll be following updates on this post but the doctors were EXTREMELY doom & gloom with me. They said even if he survived (they expected I would naturally miscarry by 14 or 15 weeks) I had a 15% chance of a "normal" pregnancy (normal being not a chromosomal problem and not a heart defect) and his CVS and two cardiologist appointments have proven that he looks like a totally normal baby. Also in the beginning at that scan he had fluid from the top of his head to his rump.

For you, and anyone else who needs support, this thread was a godsend and helped me make the decision to get every test done possible before deciding to terminate--and thank god I didn't. https://community.babycenter.com/po...ose_that_need_hope?cpg=18&csi=2369940339&pd=1 The left hand column has a link to the "cystic hygroma support" section of the site; but the success stories were all I could read at first.

Well I think that's it! I'm always open for questions and support/advice should anyone need it. feel free to private message me any time ladies.


----------



## KendraNoell

Sooo happy for you gigglebox! Can you imagine, what might have happened had you gone through with terminating the pregnancy like the first idiot doctor suggested? I couldn't :(


----------



## gigglebox

No! Not at all and it makes me very sad to think about it. In the support group (and occasionally on here in the ethical prenatal loss section), I sometimes see women on there who decide to just do it without further testing due to the recommendations from their doctors. It's so upsetting; so many children are born perfectly normal and healthy with this diagnosis but the doctors don't seem to ever tell patients that. 

The normal doctor at my diagnosing ultrasound spoke to me as if he was telling me my baby was dying. He said, "It's almost certainly Turner's syndrome." I asked if there was a chance of a good outcome, to which he said, "I don't want to give you any false hope."

The specialist that did my CVS test said, "i've seen worse than this get better and I've seen better than this get worse. It could go either way. We have to test to really get any answers". That was the best thing I could have heard from a professional and enough to keep me hoping it could be OK. And it is!


----------



## KendraNoell

Ack and now you're so close, I can't wait to see pictures of him! You have given a LOT of women hope on this page. *hugs*


----------



## gigglebox

HI ladies! Just dropping in quickly to update! Well, I am almost at my due date and can't wait! I am really excited to meet my little guy! He is still measuring large which they are worried about (for delivery purposes) but I don't care how he enters the world, as long as he's healthy! I had my very last appointment with the high risk doctor yesterday :thumbup: and consequently my very last ultrasound! Next time i see my boy will be in the flesh! He is measuring at 9lbs 8oz at 38 weeks :dohh: bet he'll have a happy appetite :haha:

I am going to go thread stalk you ladies now to see how others with high NT measurements are coming along; hopefully I see a ton of good news!

Love you ladies and hope you are all feeling well these days!


----------



## paigeypoo

make sure you know all he risks of genetic testing before you do it. from what ive seen the diagnosis can be very vivid in ulrasound, deffinatly get a second opinion. what ive learned is that no amount of geneic testing can prove or prevent the diagnosis until after birth. where the child can be easily reviewed.
i wish you the best of luck for your little bun.


----------



## KendraNoell

Gigglebox I've been thinking of you! Soooo happy that he is almost here! And holy crap how come they haven't induced you yet because of how big he is?!?


----------



## gigglebox

they say size isn't a medical reason to induce :shrug: they are going to discuss an induction date with me at my next OB appointment, but I'm REALLY hoping he comes some time next week before that appointment happens!


----------



## Jadeblue18

gigglebox said:


> they say size isn't a medical reason to induce :shrug: they are going to discuss an induction date with me at my next OB appointment, but I'm REALLY hoping he comes some time next week before that appointment happens!

You are the most courageous person I have ever seen. I just finished reading all 30 pages of posts and I've been balling my eyes out. Balling because my heart was aching for you and your LO... balling because it was up and down and balling out of pure happiness that it has gone the way it has (in your favour) :)

I sincerely hope there are no more complications for you guys. I couldn't imagine what it would be like to go through something like this. It really is heart wrenching :cry: The original DR sounds like such an asshole!

I look forward to reading about your upcoming experiences with your LO. I think you've captured the hearts of everyone who has read this thread and/or knows what you are going through :) xx


----------



## gigglebox

Jadeblue that is so sweet if you to say! I'm sorry I brought you to tears though! Thank you for your very kind words :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Ugh I just hope you don't have to push a 10 lb baby out! Do you have gestational diabetes or did you just get lucky and go from a baby who wasn't supposed to be healthy at ALL to a completely healthy baby with a healthy appetite! Lol!


----------



## gigglebox

KendraNoell said:


> Ugh I just hope you don't have to push a 10 lb baby out! Do you have gestational diabetes or did you just get lucky and go from a baby who wasn't supposed to be healthy at ALL to a completely healthy baby with a healthy appetite! Lol!

looks like it's the latter! the doctors kept asking me then go back to my GD test and compliment me on how wonderful my sugar levels were :dohh:

my husband and I are both partially polish, i'm a huge mix of other things, he's got a lot of scottish in him and I think we are just meant to make large, possibly stout babies!

I don't care how enormous he is as long as he is a happy & healthy little dude :thumbup: and i can't wait to go back and tell all my genetic councilors and the doom and gloom doctor about his arrival. 15% chance of survival my ass!

ooooh i would love to get a baby announcement and send it to that first doctor with "here's my turner's syndrome baby you told me i'd be having" written on it :haha:. Dick!


----------



## KendraNoell

Oh I'm sure weight is the last thing you're worried about now but all I know is if they tell me I'm having a damn near 10 lb baby I'm telling them to skip the vaginal birth and go straight for the c-section... ouch!


----------



## gigglebox

lol yeah, it's a concern of mine for sure...but I just have to hope that my lady bits can handle it! i really, really don't want to have to have a c-section if I can avoid it. i understand it may be enevitable but i don't want to be out of commission too long and I know that with a c-section, i will be...at least a lot longer than with a vaginal birth.

ANYWAY...how are YOU doing? How does it feel to be 32 weeks?! That was about when my body really started falling apart lol; hemmorhoids, stretch marks galore, heavy pelvis, swollen limbs...you name it. seemed to all hit me within about a week just around 32 or 33.


----------



## KendraNoell

Yeah I pretty much feel hit by a semi these days :(


----------



## Zxcasd

It makes me so happy that you are doing so well - yet so sad at the same time. I was pushed and pushed to terminate at 4 months.. Because of a cystic hygroma.. And i did. On top of the septated cystic hygroma, i had a subchorionic hematoma. And whren they did my amnio, the liquid was suppose to come out clearish yellowish. Mine was black. All old blood. I have never regretted something so much in my entire life. That was inJanuary. I think about it every day. i hope nothing but the best for you.


----------



## KendraNoell

Do we have a baby yet?!?!


----------



## Justagirlxx

Just wanted to say congrats on the happy update I love hearing happy endings. Also I pushed out a 10lb 4 ounce baby with only a small internal tear! You can do it girl. :)


----------



## KendraNoell

No baby yet- she's posted on other threads today :( Now we got a comfortable bugger!


----------



## 3boys

Zxcasd said:


> It makes me so happy that you are doing so well - yet so sad at the same time. I was pushed and pushed to terminate at 4 months.. Because of a cystic hygroma.. And i did. On top of the septated cystic hygroma, i had a subchorionic hematoma. And whren they did my amnio, the liquid was suppose to come out clearish yellowish. Mine was black. All old blood. I have never regretted something so much in my entire life. That was inJanuary. I think about it every day. i hope nothing but the best for you.

so sorry for your loss x x


----------



## Leese

gigglebox said:


> KendraNoell said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I just hope you don't have to push a 10 lb baby out! Do you have gestational diabetes or did you just get lucky and go from a baby who wasn't supposed to be healthy at ALL to a completely healthy baby with a healthy appetite! Lol!
> 
> looks like it's the latter! the doctors kept asking me then go back to my GD test and compliment me on how wonderful my sugar levels were :dohh:
> 
> my husband and I are both partially polish, i'm a huge mix of other things, *he's got a lot of scottish in him and I think we are just meant to make large, possibly stout babies!*
> 
> I don't care how enormous he is as long as he is a happy & healthy little dude :thumbup: and i can't wait to go back and tell all my genetic councilors and the doom and gloom doctor about his arrival. 15% chance of survival my ass!
> 
> ooooh i would love to get a baby announcement and send it to that first doctor with "here's my turner's syndrome baby you told me i'd be having" written on it :haha:. Dick!Click to expand...

You having a haggis baby!! :D lol 

xx


----------



## Blizzard

Wow Giggles that baby really grew huh? You must be so delighted lovely. xxx


----------



## gigglebox

Finally able to give an update!!! I'm currently in the hospital recovering from a c-section :) technically wasn't an emergency as I wasn't in the second stage of labor yet. My cervix wouldn't progress past 7cm, baby was showing signs of distress as was i (my BP kept dropping and my heart rate was speeding up in response to the medicine) so all and all they decided c-section was the way to go. the surgery was easy; recovering has sucked so far lol; but my little boy is here and healthy :happydance: he is super cute and a little chubster. he ended up being 9lbs2oz and just shy of 21 inches long. He is already a daddy's boy! Daddy's super power is silencing any scream!

Desmond Campbell :)


----------



## steph.

Wow congratulations gigglebox! I posted when you first had your scan at 11 weeks and have been following your story ever since! I am so glad your little (or not so little lol) boy is here safe and sound, what a very special baby xxx


----------



## Blizzard

Congratulations Giggles! Wow, you're a mum :D! Xxxx


----------



## Mommy2be20

YAYYYYY, biggest congratulations ever!!!!!!! Soooo happy your little miracle is finally here hun and healthy too :dance: :dance: what a big boy too, my goodness you fed him well! Take that uneducated and ignorant doctors!!!! I love the name you chose too :D can't wait to see pics! I hope you have a speedy recovery and are enjoying motherhood so far xxxxx


----------



## KendraNoell

And let me guess, baby is completely happy and healthy with no heart or other medical issues?

I am so over the moon for you, congrats :) :) :)


----------



## ms.hope

I am so happy for you and your baby, you are my inspiration that things can work out for the best please update with pics of your little one :)


----------



## gigglebox

Thank you so much everyone. I am so, so unbelievably sorry for the poor people who commented on this post early (there were a couple of moms throughout these pages) who were in similar situations that did not turn out as well. Honestly, the support I receive through this thread has been great and I really really hope it can help someone else out.

Now, as requested...
 



Attached Files:







39+4 036.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 78


----------



## Mommy2be20

Awwww :cloud9: he's so precious, you did such a good job hun!! And look at all that hair, my goodness, too cute :D xxxx


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG look at that head of hair! He is perfect, <3 omg I am so excited for my baby boy to come!


----------



## bumpbear

Came back online especially to see how you're doing and am so happy for you that he's here safe and sound and gorgeous to boot! Congrats Hun!


----------



## gigglebox

thank you all so much! it was a bumpy road but one i am SO glad i traveled all the way through :) it's so crazy going back and reading the first posts on this thread now! what a long way we've come.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww just read through most of this Thread...

I am sooo glad that everything turned out great for you and Baby :)


----------



## KendraNoell

So how is he doing? What's his personality like?


----------



## littlebabyboy

what a lovely story! so glad your little man turned out healthy! congrats!


----------



## gigglebox

:)

he is doing great. he is a cute little buggar! he is still kind of developing into his personality...right now he just wakes, looks around, eats, sleeps...oh and of course poops & pees a lot lol. and farts. this boy sure can fart!

he loves cuddling and especially enjoys sleeping on daddy's chest. we are enjoying getting to know him :)


----------



## Beankeeper

I have just read through your journey. I so glad that you have your wonderful little man happy and healthy at home, and thank you so much for sharing. I'm sure you have brought hope and support to many people on this forum too. Enjoy your babymoon xx


----------



## Barny20

Hi there your story is such a joy to read and gives me hope that my little boy will keep fighting. I'm 16+1, 3 weeks ago I was told that he had a septated cystic hygroma with plural effusion and fluid on the brain. I was advised to terminate as the condition was too much for him to survive. I decided against as I believe nature will decide the fate. I had a scan last week and was told that the plural effusion had gone and there was not any fluid on the brain however the hygroma had grown and there was fluid around the skin. I decided to have the amnio which was carried out on Tuesday, the results came back normal and I am now waiting for a scan date on the heart so they can see if that is what the problem is. The consultant seems to have a very dim view about the outcome of the pregnancy, however she sounded surprised to learn the results were normal. I am praying that the chances of miscarriage have reduced as there is not a chromosonal defect.


----------



## KendraNoell

Barny, I am glad you got to see this read so you are aware that these babies will survive!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Good luck Barny, I truly hope your story carries out like gigglebox's has! :hugs: 
xx
Gigglebox, it's so touching that your journey has and still is making such an impact on people, you and your little man should be so proud :) I didn't even have any complications and your story hit home with me from day one, I'm so so glad it turned out the way it did! I wish you and your little family nothing but the absolute best from here on out xxx


----------



## gigglebox

Barny20 said:


> Hi there your story is such a joy to read and gives me hope that my little boy will keep fighting. I'm 16+1, 3 weeks ago I was told that he had a septated cystic hygroma with plural effusion and fluid on the brain. I was advised to terminate as the condition was too much for him to survive. I decided against as I believe nature will decide the fate. I had a scan last week and was told that the plural effusion had gone and there was not any fluid on the brain however the hygroma had grown and there was fluid around the skin. I decided to have the amnio which was carried out on Tuesday, the results came back normal and I am now waiting for a scan date on the heart so they can see if that is what the problem is. The consultant seems to have a very dim view about the outcome of the pregnancy, however she sounded surprised to learn the results were normal. I am praying that the chances of miscarriage have reduced as there is not a chromosonal defect.

i am so, so sorry you are going through this. at this point i think you'll find, as i did, that you will be living one obstacle at a time. the chromosomal test is a huge one and that is amazing your baby passed. keep having faith, i have read countless stories of survival on babies like ours. 

here is a link to a ton of success stories. these kept me going when it seemed like termination was the only option. https://community.babycenter.com/po..._success_stories_for_all_those_that_need_hope


----------



## heddafish

Hi gigglebox,
Congratulations! I wanted to add that mine worked out great too for anyone that finds this thread in similar circumstances. Our beautiful, 100% healthy boy was born on leap day 2/29/12 weighing 8lb 10 oz and just over 21 inches. He is a great baby. I'll try to post a pic one if these days. So for anyone reading that has been faced with the same devastating prognosis we had, sometimes miracles do happen. 
Much love to you Gigglebox and I hope you are recovering well too.


----------



## gigglebox

hedda! hi!!! i had been thinking about you and really hoping you were in the same boat as me :hugs: thank you SO MUCH for coming back and updating!!! congratulations on your new bundle, i would LOVE to see some photos! i am also in love with the fact that he was born on leap day; so neat!

Edit: on an unrelated note, i went ahead and added "large [email protected] weeks" to the title of this thread in hopes that people will find it easier. sometimes that large nuchal translucency isn't given the cystic hygroma name by doctors so i was hoping it would help people looking for information.


----------



## KendraNoell

awww your avatar pic is so precious!!


----------



## gigglebox

thank you! and look at your updated picture! getting so close now :) are you ready to have him?


----------



## KendraNoell

YES! More than ready!! I am miserable.


----------



## Mommy2be20

KendraNoell said:


> awww your avatar pic is so precious!!

I second that!!! Desmond is soooo precious :D x


----------



## gigglebox

thanks ladies! mommy you do good work too ;) look at that adorable face! is she a little baldy or does she have the fine blonde hair?

kendra it will be here before you know it! get some sleep while you're still able too :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy2be20

Thank you :D I've got a blondie on my hands and on the top of her head it's super fine, poor girl lol


----------



## gigglebox

Mommy2be20 said:


> Thank you :D I've got a blondie on my hands and on the top of her head it's super fine, poor girl lol

yeah...but who cares when she has a face like that! i want to pinch those cheeks


----------



## gigglebox

hi everyone, i'm just coming on here to bump this thread in hopes that it helps someone :) Also to update, Des is growing big and strong! He is hitting his milestones and right now is smiling, holding his head up, and starting to giggle. He is a joy to have around and I am so glad he's here. That little voice in the very back of my head that used to say "well, what if something IS wrong with him?" is getting more and more quiet. I hardly think about that stuff anymore because he's just so...normal. Totally normal, totally healthy.

I hope anyone who followed his journey is doing well :) Also, if you're seeing this thread for the first time and have any questions, feel free to message me or comment on here. 

I will be periodically bumping this thread :)

Take care everyone!


----------



## Skadi

I'm glad he is doing so well! It's crazy to think how long ago I first read this thread!


----------



## Akinesia

I'm so happy everything has worked out for you! I remember reading this thread back when it was happening and crossing my fingers for you :) Your LO is adorable.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Been wondering how you're doing :) soo glad to hear your boy is doing so well! He's truly a miracle! Thanks for the update xx


----------



## YikesBaby

I just read this whole thread and I have to say, "Wow!".

You are awesome. Des is awesome. This story is awesome. Thanks for sharing. I love happy endings. :)


----------



## gigglebox

I said i would be back to periodically bump this incase anyone else in first tri get this diagnosis, so here i am :) Des is still doing AWESOME. the kid talks up a storm and is quite smart. He's not walking yet but he has proven to be a cautious kid so i'm not surprised. He has no medical conditions whatsoever at 16 months. 

Congratulations on your pregnancies ladies!


----------



## steph.

I'm so happy your little boy is doing well gigglebox! I followed your story through those scary weeks...probably the scariest of your life. He's a little miracle and such a cutie!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Awww, I thought about you not long ago! Des is just way too cute :) so glad to see a happy, positive update after following you the whole time! xx


----------



## wavescrash

This totally threw me for a loop. I clicked it to read thinking it was a new post, didn't recognize the original post/story at all and started to scroll through to read comments and was totally caught off guard seeing my own. Then I realized it was an old thread haha.

But it totally threw me for a loop. I was so confused for a minute.


----------



## loubyloumum

I am going through this right now. Had a scan yesterday at 10 +6 and our baby has been diagnosed as having a Cystic Hygroma. I'm not sure on the size as I didn't ask I was just numb with all the information I was being told. Our outlook appears bleak and I fell totally lost.
I have had two previous losses but never been hit with news like this before. Our first hurdle is whether or not to have the CVS test we have been offered. Our next appointment is on Tuesday to see if the fluid has increased, decreased or stayed the same. 

I found it difficult to find an awful lot of information on this xxx


----------



## steph.

Louby so sorry you are going through this. My daughter was born with a ch on her shoulder, a surprise at birth. She is perfect in every other way ( that's her in my avatar!) and is undergoing treatment which is making it shrink. It's nearly gone now. So it's not always bad news. I did undergo an amnio during my pregnancy because my bloods gave me a 1:20 chance of downs, but they never noticed the ch. If you have facebook, there is a cystic hygroma page which has lots of info and support. Hoping for the best outcome for you and baby. If you have any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## gigglebox

loubyloumum said:


> I am going through this right now. Had a scan yesterday at 10 +6 and our baby has been diagnosed as having a Cystic Hygroma. I'm not sure on the size as I didn't ask I was just numb with all the information I was being told. Our outlook appears bleak and I fell totally lost.
> I have had two previous losses but never been hit with news like this before. Our first hurdle is whether or not to have the CVS test we have been offered. Our next appointment is on Tuesday to see if the fluid has increased, decreased or stayed the same.
> 
> I found it difficult to find an awful lot of information on this xxx

Hang on to hope, Louby! It is a very hard diagnosis, but I have read tons of success stories other than mine. I would encourage you to get the CVS test to see what, if anything, you are dealing with. Don't let any doctors sway you into ending the pregnancy until you have some proof to go off of--with all the limited info out there, many woken are scared into terminating out of fear when, as proven many times, there could be nothing wrong at all.

Your appointment has already happened, do you have an update?

Steph, thanks for sharing :) just a side comment, a CH diagnosed in the first tri is much different than one diagnosed late in pregnancy (or at birth). I don't know why they have the same name as they indicate very different things...


----------



## gigglebox

Also, Des turned 2 on April 1st :) he is still a happy, healthy little dude. He's honing his skills as an expert ladder climber at the playground these days


----------



## loubyloumum

Thank you Gigglebox. My appointment is this afternoon (its morning here in the UK) and I am feeling so anxious. I have found tons of success stories and we are praying that we can be one of them too.

What I do know is that I will in no way be pressured in to anything by the doctors. We have gone through a lot already to get here and I am not willing to give up on our baby lightly. 

I will update on how we get on today - thank you for your support and sharing your experience with me xxx


----------



## loubyloumum

UPDATE!!!

We must have had someone special looking over us this week. After the most emotionally challenging week of my life we have been given the news from our consultant today that our baby is perfect I truly can't believe it. 

He scanned me for a good while then asked me when we had our previous scan done. He said he has no cause for concern what so ever and the problem has totally resolved itself. I am going for my official dating scan on Monday but at this stage my EDD is 18th December. 

I still feel worried that something may go wrong but I think that's normal after the week of worry I've had. After our scan on Monday hopefully that feeling will go and we can try to enjoy our pregnancy. 

Thank you all so much for your support throughout this. I feel so incredibly blessed at the moment 

Xxxx


----------



## gigglebox

I hope we inspire more women in our situations :) congratulations!


----------



## bumpbear

Yay, that's great news!

It's only natural to still worry about it a little bit, but hopefully you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy now. :)


----------



## mwel8819

Beautiful lines! I can only pray for lines like that when I test.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news!


----------

